# Final Fantasy Club.



## Wolfeshaman

i have played the following final fantasy games.

10
10-2
7 (currently own)
8
tactics

i will be buying 13 as soon as i can get my hands on it. and also Dirge of Cerberus as well.


----------



## ignite

FF4 - SNES
FF5
FF6 - SNES
FF7 - PSX
FF8 - PSX
FF9 - PSX
FF10 - PS2
FF12 - PS2
FFT - PSX

Getting FF13 in a week or two! Currently playing through some FF9 again during my work commute on my PSP


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ignite*


FF4 - SNES
FF5
FF6 - SNES
FF7 - PSX
FF8 - PSX
FF9 - PSX
FF10 - PS2
FF12 - PS2
FFT - PSX

Getting FF13 in a week or two! Currently playing through some FF9 again during my work commute on my PSP










man you got me beat by a mile. currently i am awaiting my ff7 to get here. also working on getting the rest of them. i may not have the system to play some but i love this series alot.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

So i now own the following all for the price of which ff7 usually is.

ff7
ff8
ff 10
ff origins. (though these are ROM and wondering if they will work if i burn them


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*


So i now own the following all for the price of which ff7 usually is.

ff7
ff8
ff 10
ff origins. (though these are ROM and wondering if they will work if i burn them


Well, started on FF6 when I was 9 or 10 [I would say] back on the SNES. Kept on going from there









I would definitely play FF4 and FF6. Both were amazing games. Although FF6 aged much better than FF4. FF9 is also a great game - feels much more like the SNES games in terms of characters, gameplay and environment. And FFT, that game is just amazing. Although it is a strategy RPG and not like other FF.

Or... in a nutshell. Try to play them all!


----------



## Regulus

My FF record is probably super small compared to everyone else here, but here goes:

FF 7, own and beat.
FF 12, own 2 copies (unreturned Blockbuster copy), have not beat.
FF 13, own, have not played yet.

I would looooove to get into the other FF's but I don't have as much time to sit around all day and game, sadly.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ignite*


Well, started on FF6 when I was 9 or 10 [I would say] back on the SNES. Kept on going from there









I would definitely play FF4 and FF6. Both were amazing games. Although FF6 aged much better than FF4. FF9 is also a great game - feels much more like the SNES games in terms of characters, gameplay and environment. And FFT, that game is just amazing. Although it is a strategy RPG and not like other FF.

Or... in a nutshell. Try to play them all!











thats what i am working on. now if only i could play ROM's on a PS3 i would be golden. then i wouldnt have to worry. as it is there is someone on ebay selling all that are out to date (with the exception of 13) on ebay but then again i do not have 225 for them all currently. as it is right now i got all the previous listed ones for under 60$ which is surprising as FF7 is usually 50 or better.


----------



## arbalest

IN!

I've played them all


----------



## Wolfeshaman

wow didnt think so few people would respond. meh oh well thats the way of things.


----------



## qazzaq2004

I've played:

FF1 - PS1, PSP, iPhone
FF2 - PS1, PSP
FF4 - PS1, GBA, DS
FF5 - PS1, GBA
FF6 - PS1
FF7 - PS1, PSP, PS3
FF8 - PS1
FF9 - PS1, PSP
FF10 - PS2
FF12 - PS2
FF13 - PS3 <-- Currently on Chapter 7


----------



## bobdragster

Well, I have owned 1-12, except for X-2 and 11. I have FF13 preordered and waiting for me at gamestop, it's just waiting for me til I get back in town.

Edit, I forgot the REAL FF3 never came out in the US... if it did I never played it.


----------



## Sistum Id

I was 14 or 15 when FFVII came out. I tried playing FFVI and below but I couldn't stay with it and lost interest quick. I've played everything else up until FFXIII which I picked up the other night and will continue on once I get off work.

FFIX FFX I was so close to finishing. I like to do all the side quest and get all the times. I also like to take on the insane bosses. The one from FFIX, the big ball or whatever it was, was insanely hard. I couldnt beat him so I gave up







. Same with FFX, I couldn't beat Ultima or Ultimate Weapon on that monster island and than I joined the military and lost my memory cards and didn't want to start over again. FFXII was pretty boring and I lost interest after about 10 hours of gameplay. I had the Xbox 360 and it being on PS2 just made me cringe because of the graphics.

FFVII - finished and own 
FFVIII - finished and own
FFIX - own but never finished
FFX - own but never finished
FFXI - own, never can finish
FFXII - own, never finished
FXIII - own, currently playing, lets see if I can finish this one.
FFTactics - finished and own
FFCC - finished and own
FFAC - own, watched 100 times


----------



## jameschisholm

I currently own:

Final Fantasy I (PS1)
Final Fantasy II (PS1)
FF III is FF VI here right?
Final Fantasy IV (PS1)
Final Fantasy V (PS1)
Final Fantasy VI (PS1)
Final Fantasy VII (PS1) - (3x copies, 1 Platinum, 2 Original)
Final Fantasy VIII (PS1) - (3x Copies, 2 Platinum, 1 Original)
(playing this again with epsxe + petes gpu plugin/ 360 pad)
Final Fantasy IX (PS1)
Final Fantasy X (PS2)
Final Fantasy XI (PC)
Final Fantasy XII (PS2)
Final Fantasy Tactics (PS1)
Final Fantasy: Advent Children DVD Special Edition
Final Fantasy: Crisis Core (PSP)

Looking forward to Final Fantasy XIV: Online


----------



## Wolfeshaman

its nice to see people are still playing the older ones. i lew of my goal of getting them all i just picked up FF12 and a ps2 (lol cannot afford a ps3 yet hopefully if interview goes well on monday ill be making enough to get one). so my list as of now is as follows.

FF Origins (which is FF1 and FF2) "note: they are as Roms until i can afford to actually purchase them"
FF tactics "again another Rom"
FFVII Black Label non misprint
FFVIII Regular label
FFX Normal
FFXII collectors Edition
Advent Children Special Edition
Spirits Within

Working on getting the animes as well along with Dirge Of cerberus and the rest that i need.

"note: i am also working on getting into the Beta for FFXIV which looks like it is going to be really good so far."


----------



## SkyPainter

I have played Final Fantasy Tactics, Final Fantasy II, Final Fantasy IV, Final Fantasy VII and Final Fantasy XI. Final Fantasy VII would have to be my favorite out of all of them.


----------



## NicksTricks007

currently own III, IV, VII, X, X-2 and XI.
currently awaiting XIV


----------



## Wolfeshaman

lol over the past few days i got about 7 hours in to FFXII and when i got to the part where you have to rescue Ashe i realized i am going to have to start all over again and level far more than i did. no matter what i do i die within a few minutes even taking reserve people and putting them into my party.


----------



## arbalest

I guess I should list what I actually own!

FFI - NES
FFIII - NES
FFVII - PS1
FFVIII - PS1
FFX - PS2
Chrono Trigger - Not FF, but probably my 2nd Fav of all time!


----------



## One_Winged_Angel

Ff i, ii, vii, ix <3 ftw~


----------



## ninja_bunneh

Good list ^^
amazing series


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Please add the sig link to your signature. maybe we can get more people to be here discussing this amazing series of games.....


----------



## thenailedone

This long and only 3 pages... not the most rocking club you have here








Just purchased FF 13 for the xbox... will be spinning it up as soon as I finish Brutal Legend


----------



## Stevo

Ooooo

I have

FF 1 (NES)
FF 3 (SNES)
FF 7 (PSX), And downloaded version on PS3
FF 9 (PSX)
FF Tactics (PSX)
FF Anthology
FF Chronicles
FF 12 (PS2)
FF 13 (360)
FF 1+2(gba)
FF 4(gba)
FF 5(gba)
FF 6(gba)
FF 3 (ds)

Probably some more somewhere just can't remember them all off the top of my head.


----------



## hermitmaster

Add me.
I own:
FF VII
FF VIII
FF IX
FF X

Previously owned:
FF VII: Crisis Core
FF VII: DoC
FF XII
FF 1-6


----------



## Nightz2k

Played many myself.

FF Mystic Quest
FFIII
FFVII
FFVIII
FFIX
FFXI Online (Didn't play long)
FF Anthology
FF Tactics
...I want FFXIII badly, but no PS3 anymore, kids got it.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


This long and only 3 pages... not the most rocking club you have here







Just purchased FF 13 for the xbox... will be spinning it up as soon as I finish Brutal Legend










Was hoping to be able to get something going here. i know there are alot of FF fans out there. but then again not many people tend to make it known that they are fans... im looking at it this way, this group goes somewhere (as in becomes an official club) then thats all well and good other wise at least people have a single place where they can come and chat about anything and everything Final Fantasy


----------



## King Lycan

I'd love to join 
I've already beaten FFXIII









I've Played All Of Them


----------



## marduke83

Have owned:
FF Mystic Quest
FF I to XII (except XI didnt care for an online FF)

Still own:
FF VII - to this day still my favourite game to play! I played it so much i had every character maxed out (lvl99, max specs etc) every item (most at x99), all limit breaks, all weapons, all materia (master level, several time infact), Every colour chocobo at S class, beat all weapons.. I think I did just about everything you can do in the game without cheating. And still have the save








FF X & X-2
FF XII
Dirge of Cerberus


----------



## Wolfeshaman

well, i guess that this idea is dead. will someone please delete this....


----------



## Mikey976

i own just about every game short of ff11&ff13 and the psp games

count me in


----------



## Marafice Eye

Man, so many people that never gave FFXI a shot, but love the older games.

I've played I - XIII, Tactics, Tactics Advance, Tactics A2, Tactics: War of the Lions, Crystal Chronicles, Crystal Chronicles: Echoes of Time, and a bunch of others I probably can't remember right now.

Played XI for 5 years, took a year break, started again the other day (character still on the server, woot!)

If you like the old FF's (i.e. job based, party based, etc) I don't see why you wouldn't give XI a try. I love the game, but I do realize it is a bit daunting at first.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*


Man, so many people that never gave FFXI a shot, but love the older games.

I've played I - XIII, Tactics, Tactics Advance, Tactics A2, Tactics: War of the Lions, Crystal Chronicles, Crystal Chronicles: Echoes of Time, and a bunch of others I probably can't remember right now.

Played XI for 5 years, took a year break, started again the other day (character still on the server, woot!)

If you like the old FF's (i.e. job based, party based, etc) I don't see why you wouldn't give XI a try. I love the game, but I do realize it is a bit daunting at first.


I always wanted to try XI, but didn't have the time









Really looking forward to XIV though! Hopefully they can bring some competition to WoW.


----------



## KamuiRSX

damn double post.


----------



## KamuiRSX

I'm in!!!!

Let's see

I pretty much own everything Final Fantasy related except FFXIII currently. As far as FFXI goes, I have it and 2 of the expansions I believe that came with it in the set I bought. I even own all of the spin offs. Also, you left out Legend I and Legend II on GameBoy. I think there's another as well on Gameboy that was left out. I own all 3 of them though. You also left out the game on the GameCube as well. I have that one somewhere. Was great to play with friends.

It's easier to say what I don't own. I don't own the following:

Disidia
Tactics: War Of The Lions
Crisis Core
After Years
XIII


----------



## chinesethunda

i have tactics advanced, which of the FF games are for the pc but not online?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


i have tactics advanced, which of the FF games are for the pc but not online?


VII, VIII, and I think IX were on PC. Not sure of any others, unless you count emulators.


----------



## chinesethunda

i do count the emulators, i just got tactics A2 and looks awesome lol. but are those online play or no? im looking for FF games that are PC and not multiplayer lol


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

I"m surprised that this thread is still here! Well any new people who are FF fans?


----------



## Mattbag

I am sooooo In on this!!!

The FF's I Own:

FF1
FF2
FF4
FF5
FF6 (2nd fav)
FF7
FF8 (MY favorite IDk why everyone always gives it crap!!!)
FF9
FF10
FF10-2
FF11 (never played much at all)
FF 12 (one of my favs)
FF13
FF13-2( haven't finished)
FF dissidia
FF tactics
FF dirge of cerberus (never played it)
FF 7 crisis core
and FF 14 ( Hope 2.0 is better)

ones I've played
that I don't own any more
Dissidia 1
FF 12 revenant wings
FF 3
FF tactics advance on the GBA
Also played tactics A-2 on the DS for a short bit!
Thats it I think....

Edit : forgot about FF1 adventure and FF legends II damn that game was haaaaard
and the two movies!!!


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> I am sooooo In on this!!!
> The FF's I Own:
> FF1
> FF2
> FF4
> FF5
> FF6 (2nd fav)
> FF7
> FF8 (MY favorite IDk why everyone always gives it crap!!!)
> FF9
> FF10
> FF10-2
> FF11 (never played much at all)
> FF 12 (one of my favs)
> FF13
> FF13-2( haven't finished)
> FF dissidia
> FF tactics
> FF dirge of cerberus (never played it)
> FF 7 crisis core
> and FF 14 ( Hope 2.0 is better)
> ones I've played
> that I don't own any more
> Dissidia 1
> FF 12 revenant wings
> FF 3
> FF tactics advance on the GBA
> Also played tactics A-2 on the DS for a short bit!
> Thats it I think....
> Edit : forgot about FF1 adventure and FF legends II damn that game was haaaaard
> and the two movies!!!


Epic list! Yeah not much has changed since I started this group really. I now own FF13 and 13-2 but that is about it. still working on finding the others.


----------



## nooboc2012

I jumped from into 13-2 having last played 10. I felt like it was really short, and the side quests/outcomes weren't at all that appealing so I ended up just completing the main story and some of the side quests.

As usual though, the story was great, can't wait for the rest of it.


----------



## SirWaWa

*DS*
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Ring of Fates
Final Fantasy III
Final Fantasy IV
Final Fantasy Tactics A2: Grimoire of the Rift
Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings

*GBA*
Final Fantasy I & II: Dawn of Souls
Final Fantasy IV Advance
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance
Final Fantasy V Advance
Final Fantasy VI Advance

*GC*
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles

*PC*
Final Fantasy XI: Vana'diel Collection 2007
Final Fantasy XI: Vana'diel Collection 2008
Final Fantasy XI: Ultimate Collection

*PS*
Final Fantasy Anthology
Final Fantasy Chronicles
Final Fantasy IX
Final Fantasy Origins
Final Fantasy Tactics
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VIII

*PS2*
Dirge of Cerberus: Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy X
Final Fantasy X-2
Final Fantasy XI
Final Fantasy XI: Chains of Promathia
Final Fantasy XI: Treasures of Aht Urhgan
Final Fantasy XI: Wings of the Goddess
Final Fantasy XII
Final Fantasy XII (Collector's Edition)

*PS3*
Final Fantasy XIII
Final Fantasy XIII-2
Final Fantasy XIII-2 Collector's Edition

*PSP*
Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Dissidia 012 Final Fantasy
Final Fantasy
Final Fantasy II
Final Fantasy III (digital)
Final Fantasy IV: The Complete Collection

*SNES*
Final Fantasy II
Final Fantasy III
Final Fantasy: Mystic Quest

*VC/Wii*
Final Fantasy II
Final Fantasy III
Final Fantasy: Mystic Quest


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> *DS*
> Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Ring of Fates
> Final Fantasy III
> Final Fantasy IV
> Final Fantasy Tactics A2: Grimoire of the Rift
> Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings
> *GBA*
> Final Fantasy I & II: Dawn of Souls
> Final Fantasy IV Advance
> Final Fantasy Tactics Advance
> Final Fantasy V Advance
> Final Fantasy VI Advance
> *GC*
> Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles
> *PC*
> Final Fantasy XI: Vana'diel Collection 2007
> Final Fantasy XI: Vana'diel Collection 2008
> Final Fantasy XI: Ultimate Collection
> *PS*
> Final Fantasy Anthology
> Final Fantasy Chronicles
> Final Fantasy IX
> Final Fantasy Origins
> Final Fantasy Tactics
> Final Fantasy VII
> Final Fantasy VIII
> *PS2*
> Dirge of Cerberus: Final Fantasy VII
> Final Fantasy X
> Final Fantasy X-2
> Final Fantasy XI
> Final Fantasy XI: Chains of Promathia
> Final Fantasy XI: Treasures of Aht Urhgan
> Final Fantasy XI: Wings of the Goddess
> Final Fantasy XII
> Final Fantasy XII (Collector's Edition)
> *PS3*
> Final Fantasy XIII
> Final Fantasy XIII-2
> Final Fantasy XIII-2 Collector's Edition
> *PSP*
> Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII
> Dissidia Final Fantasy
> Dissidia 012 Final Fantasy
> Final Fantasy
> Final Fantasy II
> Final Fantasy III (digital)
> Final Fantasy IV: The Complete Collection
> *SNES*
> Final Fantasy II
> Final Fantasy III
> Final Fantasy: Mystic Quest
> *VC/Wii*
> Final Fantasy II
> Final Fantasy III
> Final Fantasy: Mystic Quest


Wow I thought I was a final fantasy super fan!!!! I applaud you well done!!!


----------



## nooboc2012

My hat would come off to the fans that have played them all.


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nooboc2012*
> 
> My hat would come off to the fans that have played them all.


Lol I've played a good chunk of them. There are some I have not played none of the DS or online one, and honestly didn't know that they had them on the wii...


----------



## Simca

Great series, but their recent releases have been terrible.


----------



## nooboc2012

kweh


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Great series, but their recent releases have been terrible.


Terrible to what extent? 12 was amazing and 13-2 isn't to bad either in my opinion. Maybe 14 was a flop but with the new engine I'm expecting it to last just as long as 11! I don't know how that crystal chronicals series went down because I haven't played them but I bet they were decent if you invested your time into it.

I'm still waiting for 13 verses or final fantasy 15 on the next gen consoles


----------



## neurotix

Count me in.

I've finished every FF from 1-9, almost all the remakes on GBA and DS, and I hate every FF released after 9.

The last good FF game was FF9 in my opinion.

I hated X, X-2 is a joke, XII, and XIII / 2.

My favorite FF, and favorite game of all time is Final Fantasy 4. The translated Japanese "hard type" original on Super Famicom. The original Final Fantasy on NES is a close second- not the remakes- the difficulty, non linearity and replayability of that game is unmatched in my book.

Until Square does another Final Fantasy in the old medieval style with white mages, red mages, black mages, dragoons, Chocobos, moogles, a real world map, Amano character and world design, and endearing characters... I will continue to think they've sold out their original fanbase. Enough with the melodramatic, pandering, linear, weeaboo anime reject games. That's not Final Fantasy. I think everyone who has played Final Fantasy 6 will probably agree, a next gen remake of that with design true to the original Amano sketches would be amazing. Imagine Narshe and all the characters, magitek armor, etc in full high poly HD 3D. It would be amazing and it would probably sell millions.

While we're at it, why hasn't there been a real 3D Chrono Trigger remake? A fan group tried to do it and got shut down, yet Square Enix hasn't done anything with the property since Chrono Cross besides an abysmal easy-mode DS port with a very stupid extra ending.

I love the classic FF. Unfortunately, the Square-Enix of today is a hollow, soulless, uninventive husk of the Squaresoft from the mid 90s.


----------



## Mega Man

own
ff1 nes
FF2 CIB SNES x2 ( may of sold one idr )
all ps FF titles black label and greatest hits (-ff7 both copies are black label ) all CIB if memory serves
ALL ps2 FF titles ( and i only own collectors editions if applicable)
i dont own FF special ed. consuls

ff3 for ds( or w.e game boy it came out as ) ( never played as i dont own one )

i think 1-4 on advanced ( may be missing one idr sorry )

ff11 14 for pc
11 for xbox 360 ( ontop of my ps2 copy )

dont own 7&8 for pc

own ff4 complete for psp

think that is it

FF13 for ps3 as well.( collectors )


----------



## JTHMfreak

IN!

played:
1
4
6
7
8
9
X
X2
Tactics
Tactics advance


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Well managed to pickup 5/6 recently from a local bookstore! pretty sweet deal traded some books in and did not pay a dime out of pocket other than what was traded lol. It brings my ownings up to

V
VI
VII
VIII
X
X-2
XIII
XIII-2

Still working on getting the rest of them. So far all of the PS1 titles have been originals that I found!


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I love the classic FF. Unfortunately, the Square-Enix of today is a hollow, soulless, uninventive husk of the Squaresoft from the mid 90s.


I agree with that statement however.... Sleeping dogs is pretty damn good but thats the only square enix game that i've played recently other then the final fantasies


----------



## Mattbag

Just picked up 6 and 8 on the ps vita from the sale they had going on the PSN!!! I was replaying 6 and got to the part where kefka destroyed the world on the GBA but I gave up on that and intend to restart the PS1 version on the vita soon. But I have been all about playing FF8 I logged in over 4 hours in the last couple days and thats more time on one game then I have spent on any other game in the past few weeks!!!


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> I agree with that statement however.... Sleeping dogs is pretty damn good but thats the only square enix game that i've played recently other then the final fantasies


Yes and Just Cause 2. Unfortunately neither of those games were made by Square Enix, they were published by Square Enix. I'm pretty sure they were made by the same developer, which just publishes games through them. If I could find a name for that developer I'd post it but Gamefaqs doesn't say.

Look at anything developed in-house by Square Enix (Kingdom Hearts, FF XIII, FF XIII-2) and you'll see it's almost universally crap. My opinion anyway.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> I agree with that statement however.... Sleeping dogs is pretty damn good but thats the only square enix game that i've played recently other then the final fantasies


i 1000% agree with the guy you quoted. totally true... does not mean they can not put out a good game. but they forgot their roots for sure, what made final fantasy so amazing they put their heart and soul into it.
fact
the reason it is called final fantasy is the fact they were as a company broke and it was to be their last game, hence "Final Fantasy"
but it hit so big it brought them back from bankruptcy. from there they made new ones.

my opinion
they kept using final fantasy to remind them how they got there, how they fixed it, and to never settle. then they merged and i am sure there were changes in upper management, they now only care about money and their games show that.they can still make great games. but nothing in comparison to when they made them because they loved them. not for another check in the bank. ( next up final fantasy XIII-XV [fifteenth installment of ffxiii])

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaumig Shamane*
> 
> Well managed to pickup 5/6 recently from a local bookstore! pretty sweet deal traded some books in and did not pay a dime out of pocket other than what was traded lol. It brings my ownings up to
> 
> V
> VI
> VII
> VIII
> X
> X-2
> XIII
> XIII-2
> 
> Still working on getting the rest of them. So far all of the PS1 titles have been originals that I found!


congrats!!!!
IV and VI and VII and x are my favs, 1 is 2nd fav


----------



## Rickles

I was whistling at work today, then I realized I was whistling a song from tactics.


----------



## DoomDash

I played and beat all up until Blitz Ball in FF10







.


----------



## Miss Fatality

6 (Just started playing this)
7
8
9
10
10-2
11
12
13
13-2
Tactics
Tactics Advance

I do want to play 1-5, it's one of my goals atm.


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

In a way I'm surprised this thread has survived this long since I created it, but then on the other hand had thought would get more replies as well since its such a huge series and almost everyone and their mother has played it at one point or another. Meh either way its awesome to see this many people responding to it XD

P.S. yes I was originally on here as Wolfeshaman but due to unfortunate things lost that account info and the email attached to it


----------



## Deeya

Love the FF games, I own practically of them. Even some of the real obscure titles such as the Legend series on GameBoy.

Really looking forward to the XIV re-release.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Fatality*
> 
> 6 (Just started playing this)
> 7
> 8
> 9
> 10
> 10-2
> 11
> 12
> 13
> 13-2
> Tactics
> Tactics Advance
> 
> I do want to play 1-5, it's one of my goals atm.


I played through 1-5 within the past month. If you're gonna play any go for 4 and 5. 1-3 are all quite different and have really average stories. I actually thought 2 was the best of the first 3, but it has the really whacky leveling system.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

oh man, VII was one for the ages. Only game to bring real tears to my eyes. When i saw the remake of 7 on the PS3 release my heart skipped a beat. Damn them for that teaser !!


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
> 
> oh man, VII was one for the ages. Only game to bring real tears to my eyes. When i saw the remake of 7 on the PS3 release my heart skipped a beat. Damn them for that teaser !!


Do you have a link for this vid? it would be amazing to see.


----------



## neurotix

There ya go.

I agree also, if you haven't played 1-5, start with FF4 and FF5 first. Especially FF4, that game was amazing for it's time, and my personal favorite video game ever made.

1 is cool but most gamers nowadays don't have the patience to slog through the NES version.

2 sucked on pretty much all counts.

3 is great, but the DS remake is a lot harder than the original Famicom for some reason.


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go.
> 
> I agree also, if you haven't played 1-5, start with FF4 and FF5 first. Especially FF4, that game was amazing for it's time, and my personal favorite video game ever made.
> 
> 1 is cool but most gamers nowadays don't have the patience to slog through the NES version.
> 
> 2 sucked on pretty much all counts.
> 
> 3 is great, but the DS remake is a lot harder than the original Famicom for some reason.


I think I might need to change my pants after seeing that. If only they would actually remake it for PS3 like that.


----------



## neurotix

Yes, well, you're very late on the bandwagon.









That tech demo has been around since 2008, and when it first came out there were a ton of rumors about an FFVII HD remake. Needless to say, in 4 years it hasn't happened. However, for those 4 years fanboys have complained and Square Enix has released numerous statements saying they aren't going to do it.

So yeah, you're a bit late, people have already been wishing for a remake for years


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Yes, well, you're very late on the bandwagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That tech demo has been around since 2008, and when it first came out there were a ton of rumors about an FFVII HD remake. Needless to say, in 4 years it hasn't happened. However, for those 4 years fanboys have complained and Square Enix has released numerous statements saying they aren't going to do it.
> 
> So yeah, you're a bit late, people have already been wishing for a remake for years


Lol I've heard the rumors about the HD remake but I never knew there was a tech demo. I mean its kinda like the HL3 bit at this point.


----------



## Deeya

They've basically said a remake for VII will not happen until another game in the FF series reaches the number of sales VII has had or something a long those lines.

Here's hoping Versus XIII will be that game, but recent rumors are stating it may be released as XV instead on the PS4.









Edit: Found the statement, http://marshallalloc.blog90.fc2.com/blog-entry-880.html

Basically at last years shareholders meeting CEO Yoichi Wada said that a remake of Final Fantasy VII will happen once the company makes a new Final Fantasy title that succeeds the seventh game in terms of quality and sales. Something like 10 million copies.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeya*
> 
> They've basically said a remake for VII will not happen until another game in the FF series reaches the number of sales VII has had or something a long those lines.
> 
> Here's hoping Versus XIII will be that game, but recent rumors are stating it may be released as XV instead on the PS4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Found the statement, http://marshallalloc.blog90.fc2.com/blog-entry-880.html
> 
> Basically at last years shareholders meeting CEO Yoichi Wada said that a remake of Final Fantasy VII will happen once the company makes a new Final Fantasy title that succeeds the seventh game in terms of quality and sales. Something like 10 million copies.


At the rate they're going, with the atrocious FFXIII and XIII-2, and selling out fans of the original series... I estimate this to happen never. xD


----------



## Mega Man

2005 acctually
http://www.videogamesblogger.com/2011/05/24/ffvii-remake-for-ps3-back-on-tap.htm


----------



## Deeya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> At the rate they're going, with the atrocious FFXIII and XIII-2, and selling out fans of the original series... I estimate this to happen never. xD


I liked 13 a lot, actually went out of my way to platinum trophy it. However, 13-2 was okay, never got around to platinuming it since the RNG at the casino was ridiculous









The biggest problem with FF games and most games with multiple iterations is that people always compare them to the past. It's really hard to find reviews these days that review a game completely unbiased and based entirely on the game's own merit. They're both good games and definitely worth playing though.

Also I think 13 had over 8 million sales, so we're getting closer. Maybe Versus can pull it off.


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

I personally thought both 13 and 13-2 were fantastic. I liked 13-2 because it streamlined (it seemed to me) quite a bit from the first one. It was also much more of an open world than 13 was. I've yet to get through it due to not really having time to play consistently but I'm working on it XD

Also one of the things that pissed me off about 13 was the fact that for Sazhs edilon battle you almost absolutely had to have haste unlocked with him in order to beat it. I had to restart the game because I had not.


----------



## Mattbag

anybody think the ff serious is due for a reboot? like a new final fantasy called "final fantasy" with all the elements that made games like 1-9 really good, full world map, towns, shopes, awesome NPCs, sidequests, hidden dungeons, very linear story line, grinding, beautiful graphics and music, 40 hour plus stroy line???? i really think that the final fantasy serious was at its peak around FFX but x-2 killed its momentum and the changes the made in ffxii( which I loved) really killed off some of the hardcore fans, also the ps3 and 360 area really screwed stuff up by releasing 3 FF games but all in the same universe. and the online final fantasies also really chqanged the direction of the franchise!

but honestly maybe after they finish versus, they need to just reboot this and bring back all those hardcore fans and followers and create new ones!!!


----------



## Deeya

I don't know how I feel about true world maps on current get consoles, they just feel limiting really. However, an FF Game with the world the size and detail of say something like Xenoblade Chronicles (similar to the way XII was handled) would be absolutely fantastic. Currently playing through Ni No Kuni right now and it just feels awkward on the map.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> anybody think the ff serious is due for a reboot? like a new final fantasy called "final fantasy" with all the elements that made games like 1-9 really good, full world map, towns, shopes, awesome NPCs, sidequests, hidden dungeons, very linear story line, grinding, beautiful graphics and music, 40 hour plus stroy line???? i really think that the final fantasy serious was at its peak around FFX but x-2 killed its momentum and the changes the made in ffxii( which I loved) really killed off some of the hardcore fans, also the ps3 and 360 area really screwed stuff up by releasing 3 FF games but all in the same universe. and the online final fantasies also really chqanged the direction of the franchise!
> 
> but honestly maybe after they finish versus, they need to just reboot this and bring back all those hardcore fans and followers and create new ones!!!


Quoted for truth... rep+ they really need to do this...except I think FF6 was the high point of the series.

Really, anyone who says XIII is a great game likely hasn't played the old ones, or has only played remakes of the old ones. Game is garbage. If you grew up with Squaresoft in the 90s and have seen what the series has deteriorated into, you'd feel the same way.

Nothing wrong with a world map, random encounters, level grinding, and a turn based battle system. That's what worked for the original FF, and the games it was based on (Dragon Quest, Ultima and Wizardry), which go back to AD&D. It's only in the last decade that this tried and true formula was considered not good enough, and as a result we have mediocre (FFXIII) to terrible (XIII-2) garbage. Yeah, control one main character, can't control the others, and if your main character dies it's game over. What? FF is supposed to give you good control over all your characters and their stat development, and character development through gear equips (which you also really don't have in XIII).

How about we remake Final Fantasy 6 with next gen graphics, Amano character and world design, airship battles, and a kingdom simulator. Nothing short of that would impress me. While we're at it, let's remake Chrono Trigger, like some fans tried to do and got hit with a Cease and Desist from Square Enix. Both of those games remade in stunning HD with modern graphics would sell systems, and introduce a younger generation of know it all, snot nosed brats to what real gaming is. Oh, and if you haven't played either of those to death and consider XIII good, well, you're just wrong and your opinion doesn't matter.

I've said my piece. Yeah, Square can blow me.

EDIT: Also, if you're too stupid, impatient or such a baddie that you can't slog though something like the original NES Final Fantasy, read about it here. Great series of articles that pretty much sums up my opinion on the FF series.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Quoted for truth... rep+ they really need to do this...except I think FF6 was the high point of the series.
> 
> Really, anyone who says XIII is a great game likely hasn't played the old ones, or has only played remakes of the old ones. Game is garbage. If you grew up with Squaresoft in the 90s and have seen what the series has deteriorated into, you'd feel the same way.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a world map, random encounters, level grinding, and a turn based battle system. That's what worked for the original FF, and the games it was based on (Dragon Quest, Ultima and Wizardry), which go back to AD&D. It's only in the last decade that this tried and true formula was considered not good enough, and as a result we have mediocre (FFXIII) to terrible (XIII-2) garbage. Yeah, control one main character, can't control the others, and if your main character dies it's game over. What? FF is supposed to give you good control over all your characters and their stat development, and character development through gear equips (which you also really don't have in XIII).
> 
> How about we remake Final Fantasy 6 with next gen graphics, Amano character and world design, airship battles, and a kingdom simulator. Nothing short of that would impress me. While we're at it, let's remake Chrono Trigger, like some fans tried to do and got hit with a Cease and Desist from Square Enix. Both of those games remade in stunning HD with modern graphics would sell systems, and introduce a younger generation of know it all, snot nosed brats to what real gaming is. Oh, and if you haven't played either of those to death and consider XIII good, well, you're just wrong and your opinion doesn't matter.
> 
> I've said my piece. Yeah, Square can blow me.
> 
> EDIT: Also, if you're too stupid, impatient or such a baddie that you can't slog though something like the original NES Final Fantasy, read about it here. Great series of articles that pretty much sums up my opinion on the FF series.


After playing through the first 6 Final Fantasies in the past month I would still consider 13 to be better than most of them. 4 and 6 would be the exceptions. The whole world map thing is completely ridiculous. Why does it matter if the game has a world map when you can only advance the story in one of the locations? All you could do most of the time if you went to one of the cities on the world map is buy items. In most of the games you were also blocked off by mountains or visual gates of some kind that you can't get through till later. Grinding levels is not fun for the majority of players. I've played the grindiest of MMO's, but all of my friends would always quit when I kept going. Why? Because it isn't enjoyable.

The stories of the first 5 were also far too similar. 4 out of the 5 are the same thing with the Warriors of Light and the crystals. Two was slightly different with the power hungry Emperor. At least they made a unique story with XIII. Final Fantasy I is absolutely terrible and it amazes me that the series even continued after the first game. Regardless, I wouldn't even have XIII in my top 5 Final Fantasies. However, 1, 2, 3, 5, and 12 were not very good. I'm not sure that 12 even qualifies as a game since it plays itself.


----------



## Jcyle

Still waiting for Versus XIII, how many years has it been already?

I think 7


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> The stories of the first 5 were also far too similar. 4 out of the 5 are the same thing with the Warriors of Light and the crystals. Two was slightly different with the power hungry Emperor. At least they made a unique story with XIII. Final Fantasy I is absolutely terrible and it amazes me that the series even continued after the first game. Regardless, I wouldn't even have XIII in my top 5 Final Fantasies. However, 1, 2, 3, 5, and 12 were not very good. I'm not sure that 12 even qualifies as a game since it plays itself.


I'll agree with you about the story, however I'm going to disagree about 1 being "terrible".

I've played and finished the NES version countless times, and it has more replayability and non-linearity than nearly any other game in the series. Also, if you only ever finished a remake of it, you're a baddie. The remakes remove all the challenge.

The replayability is fantastic- you have 6 job classes, each with their own unique promotion. Your party makeup determines your gameplay experience. Using many pieces of equipment that cast spells in battle, it's even possible to finish the game with a team of white mages. After the earth dungeon, the rest of the game can be completed non-linearly, you can do the remaining dungeons out of order.

To quote from the article I linked:

"From a present-day perspective, what might be most striking about 1987's Final Fantasy is how little it resembles its sequels. Almost none of the things we now associate with those two F-words are anywhere to be seen. There is no adolescent male protagonist in stylish clothes who comes of age and learns the meaning of friendship and duty as he travels the world and battles the forces of evil; nor is there a well-meaning but ultimately inept gorgeous female co-star who falls in love with the hero after being rescued by him three or four times. There are no long-haired, borderline androgynous antagonists with textbook Freudean disorders who want to destroy the world in order to save it. There are no cutscenes: the player's characters never speak (much less carry on five-minute conversations amongst themselves), and NPC speech is almost always limited to what can be squeezed inside a single text box. None of the Light Warriors are capable of summoning magnificent energy blasts during desperate moments; there are no god-conjuring spells with painstakingly-choreographed thirty to ninety-second animation sequences. There are no gimmicky weapons -- no gunblades, no razor-edged playing cards, no flintlock pistols that shoot magic, no eight-foot katanas, no Buster Swords. All of Final Fantasy's trademark critters -- moogles, chocobos, tonberries, cactuars, Ifrit, Shiva -- are nowhere to be seen. There is no trademarked real-time battle system, no specially-tailored character development mechanics like the Junction system or Sphere Grid, and no special moves involving quick button presses or spinning reels. The game certainly can't boast of having a four-year development cycle or an eight-digit budget: Final Fantasy was released within a year of its inception and worked on by about seven people (including its sole programmer, NASIR). Things were simpler then, that's for sure..."

"Final Fantasy doesn't give you much to work with. There is only one (1) health-restoring potion, and it's only good for about 30 HP. The party can hold up to 99 of these, which only sounds like a lot. You don't get as much healing magic as you'd like, and spell list forces you choose between expending turns and magic charges on spells that either restore a moderate amount of HP for a single character, or a piddling amount for the whole party. There is no way for magic users to replenish spell charges inside dungeons. The only way to restore a party member who's hit 0 HP is through a couple of spells that only the White Mage and promoted Red Mage have access to and cannot be used during battles. There are no save or heal points inside dungeons. The real challenge of Final Fantasy is in handling the deluge of random battles as best you can and finding ways to stretch your team's supplies as you guide them through labrynthine, multi-floored dungeons without maps. This actually makes the dungeon treks one of the game's highlights, and not just a series of annoyances that must be slogged through in order to progress to the next boss fight or cutscene."

This game was made in simpler times, with a different design philosophy. There was no need for story, your characters were blank slates. You had the bare basics- class specific weapons and armor, magic with very limited use, and a limited inventory. This all served to make the game MORE of a roleplaying game, and more similar to the pen and paper games it was based on. It required skillful planning and careful usage of magic to make it through a dungeon successfully. You could *gasp* actually use your imagination, since the graphics were primitive. The limited narrative made it easy to suppose any sort of story for your team, instead of having it all fleshed out for you by the scenario writers.

They don't make games like this now, that's for sure.

If FFXIII is "so great" why was it universally critically panned for being extremely linear, limiting, having bad character design with cardboard personalities, no free roaming, no towns, no character equipment, a bad battle system, and so on?

Why is the average reader review score on gamefaqs a 6.8... but in reality, LOOK how many gave it below a 5.

(To be fair, NES Final Fantasy on gamefaqs has an average reader review score of 8.4, and I don't see a single review giving it less than a 5, indeed I only see 3 reviews that gave it a 5)

Final Fantasy was revolutionary, and a complete classic. I agree it's dated, sure, but not everyone only started gaming in the last 10 years. It is certainly better than the modern day, Japanime reject filled, overly linear, stripped of all soul incarnations of FF. But hey, at least they have "amazing graphics", right?

EDIT: Let's also keep in mind, the budget for Final Fantasy XIII was $80 million and it took 5 years to make. The budget for NES Final Fantasy was probably under $100000 and it took less than a year to make. We're also comparing a modern day console with a dedicated CPU and GPU to an 8-bit machine without it's own dedicated graphics, and extremely limited ROM space. We're kind of comparing apples and oranges here, and if you think FFXIII is a better game than FF 1-6 simply because it has better graphics, is longer, has a very in-depth story, or any of that, you're missing the point. FFXIII couldn't have been made 15 years ago, let alone 25 years ago. The newer ones aren't simply better because they have better story telling, and back in the day, the story was secondary to the character stat and skill development and GAMEPLAY. That's what the classic games have in spades over the new ones- time tested, addictive turn based gameplay that required strategy and planning over the whole course of the game. It's certainly better than FFXIII, which is "mash X to win, change Paradigm to medic to heal occasionally".


----------



## Nethermir

^ It always makes me smile whenever I see someone post so long about Final Fantasy because I could feel how I could feel the person's dedication and devotion to the game









I won't go into all the details pointing out why a certain FF game is good/bad but I do want to post to say that I loooove FF. I was fortunate enough to play most Final Fantasy games (up to FFX-2, skipped XII because I think it is garbage, and will be starting FFXIII once I get the time) and I thought all of them were great up until FFIX, skip VIII. If you are a person who was there from the beginning you will see the evolution and improvement of FF as time goes on. The first FF games were _great for its time_. Blocky graphics, semi-decent story line? It doesn't matter because a kid's imagination would make up for the rest. FFVI rolls in and I felt that Kefka should be eliminated at all costs and it's hilarious because I have 3 friends playing with me because they don't have SNES.

Now FFVII ties with FFVI for me because of the "advancement" in graphics and it has all those fun side quests and weapons flying around. I also had to work my ass off to buy this game together with a PlayStation. Also what's great about this time is the developing internet enabled a lot of fans to connect with each other. There are so many fanfictions that allowed FFVII story to go beyond the game from the main characters up to the Turks. Rumors are aplenty too and up until now I can't really say that those rumors are not 100% false. There are so much stuff to dig in FFVII. By the way, there's a fan site that is still up after all these years (http://ff7citadel.com). and it has been up for more than a decade.

(I'll skip VIII, it's ok but eh...) Finally I thought FFIX is good because it goes back to FF's medieval roots and it throws me back to the old FF days. After that the succeeding games felt too futuristic and complicated, not to mention that the story is "ok" at best. It feels like everything is spoonfed and recycled. Because of this there's no need for imagination, no need for fans to discuss what is going on, no rumors to try. The succeeding FF universes just will not expand. And that makes me sad because Final Fantasy is all about wild imaginations.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> ^ It always makes me smile whenever I see someone post so long about Final Fantasy because I could feel how I could feel the person's dedication and devotion to the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't go into all the details pointing out why a certain FF game is good/bad but I do want to post to say that I loooove FF. I was fortunate enough to play most Final Fantasy games (up to FFX-2, skipped XII because I think it is garbage, and will be starting FFXIII once I get the time) and I thought all of them were great up until FFIX, skip VIII. If you are a person who was there from the beginning you will see the evolution and improvement of FF as time goes on. The first FF games were _great for its time_. Blocky graphics, semi-decent story line? It doesn't matter because a kid's imagination would make up for the rest. FFVI rolls in and I felt that Kefka should be eliminated at all costs and it's hilarious because I have 3 friends playing with me because they don't have SNES.
> 
> Now FFVII ties with FFVI for me because of the "advancement" in graphics and it has all those fun side quests and weapons flying around. I also had to work my ass off to buy this game together with a PlayStation. Also what's great about this time is the developing internet enabled a lot of fans to connect with each other. There are so many fanfictions that allowed FFVII story to go beyond the game from the main characters up to the Turks. Rumors are aplenty too and up until now I can't really say that those rumors are not 100% false. There are so much stuff to dig in FFVII. By the way, there's a fan site that is still up after all these years (http://ff7citadel.com). and it has been up for more than a decade.
> 
> (I'll skip VIII, it's ok but eh...) Finally I thought FFIX is good because it goes back to FF's medieval roots and it throws me back to the old FF days. After that the succeeding games felt too futuristic and complicated, not to mention that the story is "ok" at best. It feels like everything is spoonfed and recycled. Because of this there's no need for imagination, no need for fans to discuss what is going on, no rumors to try. The succeeding FF universes just will not expand. And that makes me sad because Final Fantasy is all about wild imaginations.


please dont skip 12! Its one of the better ones, theres a lot more customization to it, the side quests are awesome, trying to get the zodiac spear is almost impossible unless you know exactly what youre doing, the summons are cool and the story line is hard to follow but actually pretty interesting.

most people hate on 12 but they also hate on 8 which is probably my first favorite, but we can all agree that 6 is definitely one of the top 3 FFs


----------



## Nethermir

I have to admit that I haven't put a lot of hours into FFXII so I guess that's something to do after I'm done with FFXIII. For FFVIII the players are really divided, either they love it or hate it. I don't really dislike it but the draw thingy turns me off plus it's like a telenovela to me lol. I do like Rinoa and the ballroom scene though


----------



## Deeya

I'm with Mattbag on that one. I completely agree that XII is worth playing. The MMOs aside it has some of the most in depth and plentiful end-game content there is. That and it's based in the Ivalice universe.

Also the Zodiac Job System (can find a patched ISO to add English and emulate it easily) release adds a whole new factor to the game-play which characters being linked to specific jobs instead of being able to max out a sphere grid and having characters be completely homogenous besides choice of Espers.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> ^ It always makes me smile whenever I see someone post so long about Final Fantasy because I could feel how I could feel the person's dedication and devotion to the game biggrin.gif


Final Fantasy was a way of life for me growing up. I started with Final Fantasy 2 (aka 4) on SNES in 1991. I was 8 years old. A friend of mine got it for Christmas, and I had never played a RPG before. I thought it was amazing and fell in love with it instantly. I loved the characters, and what made them unique in battle, as well as the storyline. My favorite character has always been Kain. A few weeks later, I had the chance to buy the NES Final Fantasy from a different friend for $10. Now, I usually only had a $2 a week allowance, and my Dad was quite strict about that. I usually got my allowance in all quarters and blew it all the same day on Street Fighter 2. However, I nagged my mom and she had heard me talking about Final Fantasy in general for months, and she gave me a 10 dollar bill. After I got it, my friend who sold it to me showed me the basic ropes, and I made my way through the game- without maps, without the internet, without FAQs. I explored every nook and cranny of that game. I still remember my original party's names- Mech the Fighter, Jade the Red Mage, Sare the White Mage, and NUKE the Black Mage. (My friend and I took turns naming them.)

Of course, I played all the sequels up through 9, and later in my teens with the burgeoning emulation and fan translation scene, was able to play the NES games we missed and FF5.
Quote:


> I won't go into all the details pointing out why a certain FF game is good/bad but I do want to post to say that I loooove FF. I was fortunate enough to play most Final Fantasy games (up to FFX-2, skipped XII because I think it is garbage, and will be starting FFXIII once I get the time) and I thought all of them were great up until FFIX, skip VIII. If you are a person who was there from the beginning you will see the evolution and improvement of FF as time goes on. The first FF games were great for its time. Blocky graphics, semi-decent story line? It doesn't matter because a kid's imagination would make up for the rest. FFVI rolls in and I felt that Kefka should be eliminated at all costs and it's hilarious because I have 3 friends playing with me because they don't have SNES.


Again, gameplay is what makes these games good. Unfortunately, I think the battle systems in the more recent games just aren't well designed and aren't as fun as the ATB system.

The later ones are more of an interactive movie, as opposed to a video game.

I can understand why some people would like FFX, X-2, and XII. My brother has played through XII numerous times and swears it's a good game. He won't touch FFX with a 10 foot pole, however, and agrees that the older games are better. He's argued in favor of FFXII, and I have played some of it, but after 8 hours I gave up on it. I really hated the Gambit system. But hey, at least they let you control your teammates directly if you want, unlike XIII.
Quote:


> Now FFVII ties with FFVI for me because of the "advancement" in graphics and it has all those fun side quests and weapons flying around. I also had to work my ass off to buy this game together with a PlayStation. Also what's great about this time is the developing internet enabled a lot of fans to connect with each other. There are so many fanfictions that allowed FFVII story to go beyond the game from the main characters up to the Turks. Rumors are aplenty too and up until now I can't really say that those rumors are not 100% false. There are so much stuff to dig in FFVII. By the way, there's a fan site that is still up after all these years (http://ff7citadel.com). and it has been up for more than a decade.


VII was brilliant and the sole reason I got a Playstation back in the day. A lot of people say it's overrated, but it is truly a great game, and holds up well even now.

Quote:


> (I'll skip VIII, it's ok but eh...) Finally I thought FFIX is good because it goes back to FF's medieval roots and it throws me back to the old FF days. After that the succeeding games felt too futuristic and complicated, not to mention that the story is "ok" at best. It feels like everything is spoonfed and recycled. Because of this there's no need for imagination, no need for fans to discuss what is going on, no rumors to try. The succeeding FF universes just will not expand. And that makes me sad because Final Fantasy is all about wild imaginations.


I agree, IX was fantastic. The world and character design by Yo****aka Amano was incredible, that game is a work of high art. Though, the story isn't very good, and Kuja was a lame villain. I think as time goes on, it's clear that IX was the last FF game I would truly enjoy based on it's gameplay and artistic merits. Everything since, I've hated.

I can understand why people might like XII or XIII. I, however, do not and will vehemently argue that they are simply bad as games. They might be great interactive movies and have some of the best graphics in their generation, but they really are all kinds of bad from a gameplay and game design perspective. Less is not always more- the more control you take away from the player, the less exploration there is, and the less character progression and customization there is, the less the game is a game and the more it becomes something else- a visual experience from the director and scenario writer. Personally, I can't stomach that. This applies more to XIII than XII, as at least XII has a huge world and free roam for a lot of the game.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeya*
> 
> I'm with Mattbag on that one. I completely agree that XII is worth playing. The MMOs aside it has some of the most in depth and plentiful end-game content there is. That and it's based in the Ivalice universe.
> 
> Also the Zodiac Job System (can find a patched ISO to add English and emulate it easily) release adds a whole new factor to the game-play which characters being linked to specific jobs instead of being able to max out a sphere grid and having characters be completely homogenous besides choice of Espers.


one of the things that pissed me off about xiii was that inorder to have the right combination of paradigms you needed to have the right combination of 3 people either fang,lighting and hope or vanillie sazh and snow in a party and it just pissed me off cause i like to choose who i want to be better, some final fantasies just have characters that suck or only have 4 that you can have in a party, i think thats why i like 6 cause there are so many great characters! X also had a lot of great characters and xii was awesome cause they could all be customized indidually although i only used vaan ashe and balthier, if i ever play again i'll probably use more basch and/or frann.

I played it the first time over the course of a year and finally finished it, the second time i played through it I got a zodiac spear and started leveling my guys like crazy the part that sucked is that my ps3 died and i lost all my saves, haven't picked up the game since.......


----------



## Mega Man

i cant tell you a game sucked you have to decide but i will say i do agree that i think squaresoft was a better company ..../ however if you like the newer games good for you .

i will say i think it was a product of a different generaltion. this is the now generation.

now now now

i wont quote it but someone said " i dont like grinding no one does it is not fun"

i disagree. the harder i had to work for something the more it ment to me

when i beat 7. it ment the world because i had to... i know ppl who super leveled their characters in 7... all the way to max lv and maxed all materia. they did it because they enjoyed it. and good for them.

i do think xiii has a decent story ( have not beat it) but it has the worst money system ever.

too much like a mmo. not enough like a rpg


----------



## Deeya

You can salvage them off of your HDD and convert them to files that work with PCSX2. Plus PCSX2 lets you render the game at whatever resolution you want, with that 2500k and 7970 you'll have no problem running at 1440p with supersampling


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeya*
> 
> You can salvage them off of your HDD and convert them to files that work with PCSX2. Plus PCSX2 lets you render the game at whatever resolution you want, with that 2500k and 7970 you'll have no problem running at 1440p with supersampling


Are you referring to FFVII? or FFXIII?


----------



## Deeya

I was refering to your post about XII. Trying to increase the quality of FFVII is a bit iffy when using something like ePSXe, while it's doable, things like the prerendered backgrounds look pretty awful. However, you can mod the original release of VII pretty heavily. Here's a great example.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeya*
> 
> You can salvage them off of your HDD and convert them to files that work with PCSX2. Plus PCSX2 lets you render the game at whatever resolution you want, with that 2500k and 7970 you'll have no problem running at 1440p with supersampling


WOW that 1080p res pic looks beautiful!!! I'm assuming you guys are all running these games on pc emulators then and not on the ps2 or ps3?


----------



## DoomDash

Anyone else love Crisis Core as well? Reminded me of why I loved the series / ff7 so dearly. Great sound track too.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Anyone else love Crisis Core as well? Reminded me of why I loved the series / ff7 so dearly. Great sound track too.


I got to the part where you had to collect the 5 pieces for areis and then I ended up quitting, was one of the few psp games i never got around to finishing along with tactics ogre or dissidia 2, but everytime i pick up my psp i always gotta put it down, i don't have much lounge time with my newborn and job


----------



## Mattbag

BTW I've still been playing FF8 on the vita and I remember why I love it soo much but DAMN the is a ton of dialog!!!!!!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I've played nearly all of them and VIII and XII are my favorite with VI close behind.

Don't skip them.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeya*
> 
> I was refering to your post about XII. Trying to increase the quality of FFVII is a bit iffy when using something like ePSXe, while it's doable, things like the prerendered backgrounds look pretty awful. However, you can mod the original release of VII pretty heavily. Here's a great example.


Ah ok. I will probably try XII once I am done with XIII









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> WOW that 1080p res pic looks beautiful!!! I'm assuming you guys are all running these games on pc emulators then and not on the ps2 or ps3?


I'm using emulators for PS2 games, borrowing a friends PS3 or PS3 games. I don't think there are PS3 emulators yet right?

By the way, I downloaded Final Fantasy Tactics on my iPhone just to get my daily dose of FF







But darn, it's too small and troublesome to play on a smart phone.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> I've played nearly all of them and VIII and XII are my favorite with VI close behind.
> 
> Don't skip them.


yes this 110%!!!!!


----------



## Deeya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Ah ok. I will probably try XII once I am done with XIII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using emulators for PS2 games, borrowing a friends PS3 or PS3 games. I don't think there are PS3 emulators yet right?
> 
> By the way, I downloaded Final Fantasy Tactics on my iPhone just to get my daily dose of FF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But darn, it's too small and troublesome to play on a smart phone.


Nope, no true PS3 emulator yet.

Also, if you have a Wii and Classic controller or a PS3 controller available you may be able to use them on your phone over Bluetooth. Not sure if they are on the iPhone market, but Android has apps that allow you to connect them. Though I don't know if they work on the "official" FF apps available for phones. Definitely works for emulators though, I've ripped my copies of PS1 FF games and use FPSe and ePSXe android ports


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> I got to the part where you had to collect the 5 pieces for areis and then I ended up quitting, was one of the few psp games i never got around to finishing along with tactics ogre or dissidia 2, but everytime i pick up my psp i always gotta put it down, i don't have much lounge time with my newborn and job


I'll be in the newborn club soon too, but I hope I can still make time.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'll be in the newborn club soon too, but I hope I can still make time.


Yes it is tough. I have a 4 month old daughter and only time i really have is when she and wife get to bed. But with work, I can only stay up so late.


----------



## ComputerRestore

I'll join.

FFI for NES to XIII-2 for PS3.

Looking forward to FFXIV: ARR

Cheers


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Yes it is tough. I have a 4 month old daughter and only time i really have is when she and wife get to bed. But with work, I can only stay up so late.


yep son is 4 months old aswell, my problem is his mom moved out a few weeks ago so when im not working im watching him or sleeping! and on my days off she decides she wants to be friends and sleep over so i end up watching the little guy overnight too lol, I'm trying to find time to play usually if he naps or something but it aint easy!


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I'll join.
> 
> FFI for NES to XIII-2 for PS3.
> 
> Looking forward to FFXIV: ARR
> 
> Cheers


beta starts feb. 25th!!


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> beta starts feb. 25th!!


Yeah, can't wait. At least all this down-time from FFXIV Version 1 let me catch up on XIII-2.


----------



## Nethermir

Final Fantasy Versus XIII perfume lol.

http://kotaku.com/5985249/final-fantasy-versus-xiii-isnt-out-but-here-have-some-versus-perfume


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeya*
> 
> You can salvage them off of your HDD and convert them to files that work with PCSX2. Plus PCSX2 lets you render the game at whatever resolution you want, with that 2500k and 7970 you'll have no problem running at 1440p with supersampling


is there a way to run pcsx2 without a ps2 bios??? I really want to play through 12 again after I finish 8 but I want to be able to play at 1440p on the pcsx2 but I have no idea how to get it up and running nor do i have my old ps2 around to get a bios from, I could always get my ps3 back from my bro but I'd really like to get it running in high def on my pc


----------



## ComputerRestore

Here's the lLink the the new FFXIV: ARR 2.0 Benchmark if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Here's the lLink the the new FFXIV: ARR 2.0 Benchmark if anyone is interested.


just finished downloading!


----------



## Deeya

Here's my score if anyone is looking for a guideline. Specs are obviously in my sig.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> just finished downloading!


doesnt work.... It opens then nothing


----------



## Deeya

No type of error or anything? You extracted it right?


----------



## Nethermir

Edit: reposted my question in the FFXIV thread.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeya*
> 
> No type of error or anything? You extracted it right?


lol guess i didnt


----------



## Mattbag

still doesnt work


----------



## ACHILEE5

Thread name changed


----------



## Mega Man

woot nice...


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Woohoo finally managed to get my original account back! very excited about this XD


----------



## DisturbedElite

I played FF XI for 7 years and still want to play it also played 1,2,tactics,dissida,7,10,7 vincents something 13 which sucked 14 in the beginning and 12


----------



## valeforheya

Anyone antisipating FF XIV: ARR?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valeforheya*
> 
> Anyone antisipating FF XIV: ARR?


not really imo untill they go back to what made ffxi awesome ( back in cop )) i dont think they can do it right


----------



## Mattbag

I saw someone on a differnt forum say that the new engine is really awesome and that its much much better then at release. I will be playing this no matter what and i feel that original purchasers should get at least a month free!!!

with that being said square enix really needs to get their resources together and finish these damn games already! They seem very A.D.D. with their projects much like I am with my video games...
"oooo new steam game! I'm gonna play that obsessively! Ohhhh another steam sale okay I'll try that game out!!! ---- weeks later I never go back to either----

I wonder if thats what squares developers do "ohhh FF versus lets work on this! Wait how about we make a sequel then go back to versus!? Hmmm people didn't like the sequel so lets make a 3rd one to prove we know what we are doing! Okay back to Versus! wait are we still developing versus anymore? lets tell the public we are almost done with is and start developing a sequel to versus and show them screen shots!!! "

In all seriousness whatever they release better be worth what I pay for a console game! I never trade in a numbered FF game so whatever they release better be worth it!


----------



## neurotix

Does anyone here appreciate the original NES Final Fantasy as much as I do?

That game was fantastic for it's time. So much class diversity, non-linear storyline, non-linear map progression, almost entirely about character development.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Does anyone here appreciate the original NES Final Fantasy as much as I do?
> 
> That game was fantastic for it's time. So much class diversity, non-linear storyline, non-linear map progression, almost entirely about character development.


lol ff1 was sooo linear!

might have to go back and replay it on the psp though : )


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> lol ff1 was sooo linear!


Nah. After the Earth Cave you get the canoe. This allows you to go to the Ice Cave and get the airship, skip Gurgu Volcano, and go do the Water Shrine. If you want, you can even get the Slab from the Water Shrine, skip Kraken, and do the subquests to get into the Air Palace and beat Tiamat before even setting foot in the Volcano, and before beating Kraken.

So, once you have the Airship, you can do the rest of the game out of order.

The game also has massive replayability due to party makeup, and some pieces of gear being usable in battle as an item. For example, I think it's Thor's Gloves that you get in the Ancient Castle that cast LIT2 in battle. Give this to a team of White Mages and it makes the game progressively easier. There's also the option of class change vs no class change.

The NES version is also great because of how the magic system works and the overall increased difficulty compared to the remakes. Only having a certain number of uses of say, Cure4 and Heal3, with more uses of lower level healing spells, and a limited supply of (mostly worthless) Heal potions makes you have to stretch your healing and use it strategically to get through most dungeons. This becomes even more complex when you throw a Red Mage into the mix- do you use healing spells with them, or do you use attack magic in random battles to clear them faster? Do you save your strong magic for the boss at the end? When you add in party makeup, this potentially becomes even more strategic. My first party was a Fighter, Red Mage, Black Belt and Thief... this was too difficult to clear the game with as a kid. The first party I cleared the game with was Fighter, Black Belt, White Mage, Black Mage. This kind of difficulty was due to the infancy of console RPGs at the time and the limitation of the technology. It is entirely absent from any of the remakes (I've beaten them all). Nothing compares to the feeling you feel when you complete FF NES.


----------



## kill

Im in.
I own FFVII. Original discs and case. And honestly ive never beaten it. i always lose at the shinra building(Not the Hojo part. The one after it)

Actually the furthest i remember is the prison(i think thats what it is)(Its on Disc 2 i think)


----------



## neurotix

Lol FFVII is like the easiest FF to beat.

Been a while since I played VII but looking at a boss FAQ, Hojo is the last boss on disc 2. Not sure what boss comes after him. (Might be Sephiroth on disc 3) However, you can get the W-Item materia in the Midgar Subway in the Shinra raid, which you can use to duplicate items using a glitch. This makes it easy to make 99 of the best Chocobo greens to feed to your Chocobos and get a Gold chocobo, which will let you get the Knights of the Round materia, which can kill both final bosses in one use if you pair it with MP Turbo materia.

The prison is probably the desert prison at the Gold Saucer. This is about halfway through disc 1. I hate that place, as a kid I spent nearly 10 hours wandering around it and couldn't find the path that leads to Dyne to progress the story. Finally, I caved and got a strategy guide for it, and that didn't help much either. Eventually, I found the right path to get to Dyne and get out of the prison and get the buggy. But man, I hate that place, wasted so much time until I figured out the hidden path.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Does anyone here appreciate the original NES Final Fantasy as much as I do?
> 
> That game was fantastic for it's time. So much class diversity, non-linear storyline, non-linear map progression, almost entirely about character development.


ill +1 that i love mine but you are forgetting the most important thing about it.

it was called Final Fantasy for a reason. it was Squares LAST game. their final fantasy. it hit so well that it brought them back from bankruptcy and up until they merged with eniq the single greatest rpg maker ever. even after enix was not all bad. but then they got greedy making the crappy -2s no originality and 12 which was another ffxi without the online then came 13 where they really lost my respect. it has some good parts but alot of bad parts that to this day make me hate it. i am still trying to beat it i am on the last boss. ill still play them but i have to say the new ones i have seen suck. ffxiv was my biggest letdown as well. they wanted ffxi but instead of just revamping the game. they "remade" the world and renamed it. lets face it there are mithra, galka and tarus in it... call them what you will. biggest lack of creationism ever...
i will concede the fact all FF use the same types of mobs ect. but there was always a difference in art. i dont call ffxi vs ffxiv a difference. i call it redrawn same characters. even the story felt like it was ffxi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Lol FFVII is like the easiest FF to beat.
> 
> Been a while since I played VII but looking at a boss FAQ, Hojo is the last boss on disc 2. Not sure what boss comes after him. (Might be Sephiroth on disc 3) However, you can get the W-Item materia in the Midgar Subway in the Shinra raid, which you can use to duplicate items using a glitch. This makes it easy to make 99 of the best Chocobo greens to feed to your Chocobos and get a Gold chocobo, which will let you get the Knights of the Round materia, which can kill both final bosses in one use if you pair it with MP Turbo materia.
> 
> The prison is probably the desert prison at the Gold Saucer. This is about halfway through disc 1. I hate that place, as a kid I spent nearly 10 hours wandering around it and couldn't find the path that leads to Dyne to progress the story. Finally, I caved and got a strategy guide for it, and that didn't help much either. Eventually, I found the right path to get to Dyne and get out of the prison and get the buggy. But man, I hate that place, wasted so much time until I figured out the hidden path.


it is not easy if you chose not to glitch it

i have friends that actually power leveled every character and materia to max. never used cheat codes


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ill +1 that i love mine but you are forgetting the most important thing about it.
> 
> it was called Final Fantasy for a reason. it was Squares LAST game. their final fantasy. it hit so well that it brought them back from bankruptcy and up until they merged with eniq the single greatest rpg maker ever. even after enix was not all bad. but then they got greedy making the crappy -2s no originality and 12 which was another ffxi without the online then came 13 where they really lost my respect. it has some good parts but alot of bad parts that to this day make me hate it. i am still trying to beat it i am on the last boss. ill still play them but i have to say the new ones i have seen suck. ffxiv was my biggest letdown as well. they wanted ffxi but instead of just revamping the game. they "remade" the world and renamed it. lets face it there are mithra, galka and tarus in it... call them what you will. biggest lack of creationism ever...
> i will concede the fact all FF use the same types of mobs ect. but there was always a difference in art. i dont call ffxi vs ffxiv a difference. i call it redrawn same characters. even the story felt like it was ffxi
> it is not easy if you chose not to glitch it
> 
> i have friends that actually power leveled every character and materia to max. never used cheat codes


i've beaten it without getting nights of the round and level grinding and it is a hard game! especially when i was only like 12 or 13


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Lol FFVII is like the easiest FF to beat.
> 
> Been a while since I played VII but looking at a boss FAQ, Hojo is the last boss on disc 2. Not sure what boss comes after him. (Might be Sephiroth on disc 3) However, you can get the W-Item materia in the Midgar Subway in the Shinra raid, which you can use to duplicate items using a glitch. This makes it easy to make 99 of the best Chocobo greens to feed to your Chocobos and get a Gold chocobo, which will let you get the Knights of the Round materia, which can kill both final bosses in one use if you pair it with MP Turbo materia.
> 
> The prison is probably the desert prison at the Gold Saucer. This is about halfway through disc 1. I hate that place, as a kid I spent nearly 10 hours wandering around it and couldn't find the path that leads to Dyne to progress the story. Finally, I caved and got a strategy guide for it, and that didn't help much either. Eventually, I found the right path to get to Dyne and get out of the prison and get the buggy. But man, I hate that place, wasted so much time until I figured out the hidden path.


I didnt even know you COULD glitch it. Also that is the prison im talking about


----------



## Loonies

Let's Me in....

Final Fantasy (This playing in android)
Final Fantasy II (Will to play in android but i forgot where i put the file)
Final Fantasy III (Android too)
Final Fantasy IV (PSX)
Final Fantasy V
Final Fantasy VI
Final Fantasy VII (PSX n PC)
Final Fantasy VIII (PSX, Emulator couse my ps in gone and PC)
Final Fantasy IX (same as VIII)
Final Fantasy X
Final Fantasy X-2
Final Fantasy XI (online)
Final Fantasy XII
Final Fantasy XIII
Final Fantasy IVX (Online)
Final Fantasy VII: Dirge Of Cerberus
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children (Movie) (Yes, i have n watch it)
Final Fantasy: Legend of The Crystals (Anime) (Yes, i have n watch it)
Final Fantasy Unlimited (Anime) (Yes, i have n watch it)
Final Fantasy VII: Crysis Core
FInal Fantasy VII: Before Crysis
Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings (NDS emu)
FInal Fantasy Tactics: The War of the Lions (PSX, Emu n waitng for android release) or this for PSP??
Final Fantasy Tactics A2: Grimoire of the Rift (NDS emu)
Final Fantasy: Mystic Quest
Final Fantasy Adventure
Dissidia: Final Fantasy
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within (Movie)
Last Order: Final Fantasy VII (Anime) (Yes, i have n watch it)
Final Fantasy IV: The After Years
Final Fantasy Tactics (same as PSX n emu)
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance (this was for gba rite? then i have been palying this)

I love the FF Series, but dont play when FF get from PS2 or later cause dont get a machine... well waiting to build a new PC then maybe playing with emu


----------



## Nethermir

Surprisingly, no one have updated this thread. Being a big FF fanboy, I automatically mark FF versus XIII Final Fantasy XV as awesome.




Gameplay.




A lot of people seem to be turned off by the "hack and slash" type of game play but personally I do not see any issues with it so long as it won't be a thumb-numbing experience. Neogaf posted some analysis of FFXV's gameplay and it does look interesting http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=585421.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Surprisingly, no one have updated this thread. Being a big FF fanboy, I automatically mark FF versus XIII Final Fantasy XV as awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gameplay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people seem to be turned off by the "hack and slash" type of game play but personally I do not see any issues with it so long as it won't be a thumb-numbing experience. Neogaf posted some analysis of FFXV's gameplay and it does look interesting http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=585421.


I am very very excited for this. been waiting for verses since 13 was announced!!! So then what happens to the whole fabulous nova crystalls BS or whatever that was? is that completely irrelevent?

chances are we will be seeing screen shots of ff 16 before we get our hands on 15 lol thats been the trend lol


----------



## neurotix

This looks like total garbage to me.

Until Square Enix makes another FF with a proper turn based battle system, Amano character design, a class system and no more Japanime reject pretty boy characters I will continue to think that the series is utter crap and that the company has sold out it's original fans.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> This looks like total garbage to me.
> 
> Until Square Enix makes another FF with a proper turn based battle system, Amano character design, a class system and no more Japanime reject pretty boy characters I will continue to think that the series is utter crap and that the company has sold out it's original fans.


Agreed. I want classic FF turn base action.


----------



## Dorkseid

I've played:

Final Fantasy

Final Fantasy IV (Back when it was FFII on SNES)

Final Fantasy Legend

Final Fantasy Mystic Quest

Final Fantasy VII

Final Fantasy Tactics

Final Fantasy VIII

Final Fantasy IX

Final Fantasy X

Final Fantasy X-2 (briefly)

Final Fantasy XII

And I have FFVII Advent Children Complete on BluRay. Also, somewhat related...I've been modding Skyrim, creating replicas of various famous FF weapons.







So far I've got a Dissidia-style Ultima Weapon:



and I'm working on "Skyrimized" versions of the FFVII Apocalypse and the FFXII Save The Queen.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> This looks like total garbage to me.
> 
> Until Square Enix makes another FF with a proper turn based battle system, Amano character design, a class system and no more Japanime reject pretty boy characters I will continue to think that the series is utter crap and that the company has sold out it's original fans.


I've got a soft spot in my heart for old-fashined turn based combat...but I actually prefer how they did it in FFXII. That was probably my second fave FF game of all time.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> I've got a soft spot in my heart for old-fashined turn based combat...but I actually prefer how they did it in FFXII. That was probably my second fave FF game of all time.


I tried it and didn't like it since with the right Gambits the game plays itself.

The hunts looked fun, the license system was blah, and getting good gear was really hard. The story also seemed a bit convoluted. I played for about 12 hours and stopped. My brother has beaten it multiple times though and swears it's an awesome game. At least it was medieval and had a uniform and convincing world, and the characters didn't all look like Cloud and Zack clones like in this new video. =P

For the record, my favorite Final Fantasy is Final Fantasy IV... the original Super Famicom hardtype with the fan patch by J2E. Aka Final Fantasy 2... the one with Cecil and Kain.

Too bad we'll never see a proper next gen remake of any of the older games... let alone the Chrono Trigger remake that everyone has wanted for years. They cancel a fan group's effort to remake CT, yet don't make a next gen remake themselves. F- a VII remake, Chrono Trigger is actually doable.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

O.O looks like I've some reading to do. So happy that this is actually getting posted in. ^-^


----------



## Takayanagi-Phoenix

FFXV looks nice graphically, but I agree with others who simply don't like the story and characters that SE are coming up with for these games. FFXIV although not perfect is the most 'old skool' FF game for awhile and its an MMO. Not sure why they can't take the same approach to the story with the offline games. There needs to be less reliance on B-Movie cutscenes and more on creating a vibrant world with characters we actually like. In the old games we liked them because of the many short scenes and big battles, but now its all about the totally moronic 20 minute long cutscenes with voices you want to bludgeon...


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takayanagi-Phoenix*
> 
> FFXV looks nice graphically, but I agree with others who simply don't like the story and characters that SE are coming up with for these games. FFXIV although not perfect is the most 'old skool' FF game for awhile and its an MMO. Not sure why they can't take the same approach to the story with the offline games. There needs to be less reliance on B-Movie cutscenes and more on creating a vibrant world with characters we actually like. In the old games we liked them because of the many short scenes and big battles, but now its all about the totally moronic 20 minute long cutscenes with voices you want to bludgeon...


just quit 14 cause i got bored as soon as i hit 50, didnt even feel like finishing the last storyline dungeon. Right now I'm actually enjoying playing the PSP version of FF1 its awesomne expect for the rediculous amount of random battles and the fact that i need to read a guide every 5 seconds cause i have no idea where to go. I can only imagine playing on the NES back in the day and relying on your friends to tell you where to go next and talking and thinking about it all day in school. Sadly those days are long gone and I will never have to expirence that cause of the internet and the fact that games aren't made like that anymore


----------



## Mega Man

there was too help... called brady or the 1900 num in the booklet !~


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> just quit 14 cause i got bored as soon as i hit 50, didnt even feel like finishing the last storyline dungeon. Right now I'm actually enjoying playing the PSP version of FF1 its awesomne expect for the rediculous amount of random battles and the fact that i need to read a guide every 5 seconds cause i have no idea where to go. I can only imagine playing on the NES back in the day and relying on your friends to tell you where to go next and talking and thinking about it all day in school. Sadly those days are long gone and I will never have to expirence that cause of the internet and the fact that games aren't made like that anymore


PSP Remake of FF1 is fantastic. I loved it. Rep+

Yes, back in the day when I played FF1 NES we relied on word of mouth. I bought it for $10 from a friend of mine when I was 8, who helped me make my first party- a real oddball bunch- Fighter, Red Mage, White Mage, and Thief. Talk about a challenge. He had already beaten the game numerous times and so I was able to ask him for help when I got stuck. He was a little older than me and into pen and paper RPGs so FF was no challenge for him.

Keep in mind, the NES version is much harder, because you don't have an MP pool. You have a limited amount of uses of spells of a specific level. So, at level 30 instead of having 500 MP with Flare costing 50 MP a use, you simply would have 3 total uses of the spell (or other level 8 spells) until you rested at an inn again. Surviving the dungeons came down to using your magic sparingly and wisely, and deciding whether to dispatch enemy groups with AOE spells or save those spells for party healing. You could only hold 99 HEAL potions and they only restored about 30 HP a use. It was also much more difficult to run away from enemies, and later in the game you got ambushed a lot.

Glad you're enjoying one of the older games. You might also want to check out the remake of FF4 for psp. It's called Final Fantasy IV Complete Collection.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Glad you're enjoying one of the older games. You might also want to check out the remake of FF4 for psp. It's called Final Fantasy IV Complete Collection.


+1


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> PSP Remake of FF1 is fantastic. I loved it. Rep+
> 
> Yes, back in the day when I played FF1 NES we relied on word of mouth. I bought it for $10 from a friend of mine when I was 8, who helped me make my first party- a real oddball bunch- Fighter, Red Mage, White Mage, and Thief. Talk about a challenge. He had already beaten the game numerous times and so I was able to ask him for help when I got stuck. He was a little older than me and into pen and paper RPGs so FF was no challenge for him.
> 
> Keep in mind, the NES version is much harder, because you don't have an MP pool. You have a limited amount of uses of spells of a specific level. So, at level 30 instead of having 500 MP with Flare costing 50 MP a use, you simply would have 3 total uses of the spell (or other level 8 spells) until you rested at an inn again. Surviving the dungeons came down to using your magic sparingly and wisely, and deciding whether to dispatch enemy groups with AOE spells or save those spells for party healing. You could only hold 99 HEAL potions and they only restored about 30 HP a use. It was also much more difficult to run away from enemies, and later in the game you got ambushed a lot.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying one of the older games. You might also want to check out the remake of FF4 for psp. It's called Final Fantasy IV Complete Collection.


4 was my least favorite for a while, I had trouble with it on the GBA version and the 3ds version was very difficult too!!!

luckily the PSP version i was finally able to finish it and came to enjoy it for what a great rpg it really is.

12 8 and 6 will still always be my favorites


----------



## Wolfeshaman

So I'm curious as to what peoples thoughts are on how Lightening Returns looks so far?

Edit: I have Updated the front page of this thread. The changes are as follows

1. All numbered titles are now with each one (may not be in release order)
2. Added more titles (and as I find them more will be added)
3. removed unnecessary text from sig.


----------



## Malkorath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> So I'm curious as to what peoples thoughts are on how Lightening Returns looks so far?


Since I was utterly put off by the combat system of FFXIII, I never really cared about it or its sequels (?) since.

Anyhow, my FF playing experience is the following.

FFII (PSP remake)
FFVII (I have the original PS1 version that isn't greatest hits or whatever)
FFX
FFX-2
FFXII (My favorite of the series by far)
FFXIII (eh)
FFXIV: ARR (Great game, still trying to learn it lol)


----------



## Mega Man

i buy them all but i hate 13 for a very good reason, i lost 9 years of my life to ffxi ... and i hate that i had to spend so much time farming for monies, they really implemented the same system in 13 i miss kill and get money and loot, not looking for a RL experience.... you knwo get a job and pay bills


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i buy them all but i hate 13 for a very good reason, i lost 9 years of my life to ffxi ... and i hate that i had to spend so much time farming for monies, they really implemented the same system in 13 i miss kill and get money and loot, not looking for a RL experience.... you knwo get a job and pay bills


Haha that was a killer to me too.. I think i spent a year of my life just standing around waiting for fafnir...

I buried my character along with about 10mill gil. But I was the first na on my server to completely finish merits at least i didnt know anyone who finished them before me.


----------



## chronicfx

You are making me reminisce now about ffxi lol. I spent a long time on that game. I never led a linkshell, only thing I regret, i would rather just be a sack holder back then (now that is a funny term).


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> So I'm curious as to what peoples thoughts are on how Lightening Returns looks so far?
> 
> Edit: I have Updated the front page of this thread. The changes are as follows
> 
> 1. All numbered titles are now with each one (may not be in release order)
> 2. Added more titles (and as I find them more will be added)
> 3. removed unnecessary text from sig.


I wasn't a huge fan of 13 but i did finish it and almostfinished 13-2 but got stuck on the last last boss in the game and then let my brother have my ps3 back for a while so i wont get around to it. But I thought 12 was one of the best i just started my 3rd play through on that one and the story is truely amazing if you follow it!!!!


----------



## Flatline

FF1,2 PSP
FF7 PS1, steam
FF7 Crisis Core PSP
FF8 PS1, steam
FF9 PS1
FF10 PS2
FF10-2 PS2 (regretfully)
FF12 PS2
FF13 360
FF13-2 360 (also regretfully)

7, 8, and 9 are really the only ones I've replayed multiple times. The rest are just another story to absorb, not much substance. I did really enjoy crisis core, for a PSP game it was very well made, really nice prelude to FF7, especially the way they ended the game.

I liked 10, will probably get the remake for PS3. I could barely stomach 10-2, it was such a sad money grab on the 10 story, felt similar with 13-2.

What is it about the 13 story that makes SE think it's a home run? Enough to make 3 or more games about it? Is it selling that well in NA and Japan?

Sad thing is, I'll probably still buy Lightning Returns and FF 15 and whatever else they release that isn't an MMO, just to take in another final fantasy game :/


----------



## neurotix

Congrats, now play an actual good Final Fantasy like 1-6.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Congrats, now play an actual good Final Fantasy like 1-6.


That's not fair lol, My favorite is still 7 becuase of Sephiroth I just think he is awesome. Although Kefka is a close second, he actually does pretty much destroy the world.


----------



## neurotix

At least you've played 6


----------



## b.walker36

I have played them all, and the first 2 i hated because there was way too much grinding. I think 10 was the best designed game-play wise but the characters were terrible. Tidus and Yuna =vomit


----------



## IRO-Bot

Still remember the day when I first played FF1 on the NES. Then FF2/4 and 3/6 on the SNES. Still remember when 3/6 came out and me and my oldest brother went to go rent it and the cashier guy was like, you guys won't be able to beat that in a month. I was like, you sure dude? Then we brought it back to him at the end of that week.


----------



## BWAS1000

You're missing dissidia 012uodecim final Fantasy in the OP.
I think.


----------



## Mega Man

i forgot to post this here, normally i only buy ps stuffs, but they ran out before i preordered ( i fell asleep and forgot/ thought i did, found out i didnt )

gotta say i have been extremely impressed with this remaster though, graphics can be amazing some characters though, look the same



overall i really like this case, although hard to keep with other games, looks really neat, tempted to buy another set to keep unopened


----------



## BoredErica

FF4, 5, 6. Bits of 7. Tried out 10, 10-2. Bits of 13.

Love the music.

Love Tifa.
















Some people really really hate FF13. I enjoyed it. Although FF13-2 felt weird to me, but I didn't actually play it so I can't judge that much. I LOVE Caius' Theme though. It is my favorite boss soundtrack and I've replayed it 100+ times on Foobar by now. By the time we're at Lightning Returns, I say their trailer and they made it look like a Dress-Up-Lightning game, even if it isn't.

What I really look forward to is FF15. Love the music. And I want the story to be more dark as the developers say it will be. And a trailer listed a quote on moral relativism from William Shakespear. I hope we will see parts of it in play. There is a nice video on Youtube about FF15 and connections to Hamlet.


----------



## Mega Man

I hate ffxiii I am on the last boss have not beat it yet... But yea. Felt like a ffxi rip off. But I own them all


----------



## Wildcard36qs

FFXIII is the only game in the series that I bought and refused to finish. I since sold my PS3 so there is no going back to it now. I just want a more traditional JRPG from SQENIX.

http://kotaku.com/square-enix-has-finally-realized-that-people-like-jrpgs-1555236872


----------



## mothrpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> FFXIII is the only game in the series that I bought and refused to finish. I since sold my PS3 so there is no going back to it now. I just want a more traditional JRPG from SQENIX.
> 
> http://kotaku.com/square-enix-has-finally-realized-that-people-like-jrpgs-1555236872


I'd like to see them go for less emo silliness. i remember playing final fantasy 12 and it started and it was cool, i was playing as a soldier! then that ends and youre playing as a 14 year old kid.

The stories stopped hooking me, 6 was great, 7 was fun too, after that they lost me.


----------



## yunshin

The last FF game that was worth playing for me was IX after that it went downhill. I bought and played X and XII, they were decent. Then the dreaded XIII came out and I was still optimistic... but then I returned that crap the very next day after having bought it. Here's to hoping XV is worth it's salt.

These days the only JRPGs I play are the Tales games.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I really enjoyed XII. Although I like the world of Ivalice (creator Yasumi Matsuno) a lot as well (FF Tactics and Vagrant Story).


----------



## Mega Man

imo xiii is a mmo wanna be, and dumb for that reason, the story isnt bad. but i gave up enough of my life to xi

x is one of my favs though great story


----------



## granno21

Playing FFIX on an emulator right now. With the graphics turned up, it looks phenomenal.



It's too bad that a version with this quality of graphics isn't released on PSN for PS3/PS4/Vita

FFVI - iOS - 10 hours through (borrowed on a friends)
FFVII - PS1 - made it halfway (own)
FFVIII - PS1 - Made it halfway (own)
FFIX - PS1 - in progress (own)


----------



## Mega Man

that looks worse to me :/


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that looks worse to me :/


Really? Compared to this?



The textures are much smoother which allows you to see more detail in the characters


----------



## Mattbag

haha i love this thread and i love final fantasy


----------



## Mega Man

But they are more misshapen.


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> But they are more misshapen.


I think that might have more to do with the art direction of this particular FF. Check out this thread for a great look into the art behind it and why a HD remake would be amazing:

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=551612


----------



## Mega Man

ill pass on both taking a look or a hd remake, 9 was a let down imo


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> I think that might have more to do with the art direction of this particular FF. Check out this thread for a great look into the art behind it and why a HD remake would be amazing:
> 
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=551612


Oh my god! Those pics are amazing! I'm thinking about replaying this soon!

Side note I'm expecting to hear a FF12 remake on ps4 please happen soon please please please!


----------



## exodus1500

I made my girlfriend a coaster, and now she wants an entire set made....


----------



## Mega Man

that is awesome !~

and for those that didn't hear
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Final Fantasy 7 remake coming to PS4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE ONLY REMAKE I HAVE WANTED....... for a long time
> 
> 
> 
> i think the video is an awesome start though
> http://www.primagames.com/games/final-fantasy-vii-remake/feature/everything-we-know-about-final-fantasy-7-remake?ref=email_prima_FF706192015&Ref=Email_Prima_2015-06-19&Ref=Email_Prima_2015-06-19&Ref=Email_Prima_2015-6-19
> 
> and yes i hate remakes but i have been praying for this one
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> A sign Sony really needs money....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sony isn't making the game. Square Enix is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it is multi console
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> You honestly think it is a bad thing that more people get to play one of the best games of all time? How can you even think that? How does that in any way decrease the value and enjoyment you get out of the game?
> 
> Exclusivity is a bad thing. I own a PS4, but if I could choose I'd let all players world wide on whatever platform they have (Xbox, Wii U, PC etc.) have every exclusive game. Be it Final Fantasy, The Last of Us, Uncharted or Bloodborne.
> 
> Exclusivity is bad thing and only exist to boost sales of a certain platform by excluding other players. The only way one can think that exclusivity is good is when they find enjoyment in other people not having what they have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd hardly call it one of the best games of all time. I dont think it would even make the top 10. Plenty of consoles have exclusives that sell consoles. This could have been a huge console seller for PS4 if it stayed on PS4. Personally i dont think i will even bother buying it, even has a huge FF fan, i have played it countless times. Unless they somehow added new content or something i just dont see the point in it. Unlike the FF10/10-2 remaster which had content that those of us in EU and maybe NA didnt get like the Last Mission and such that made it worth buying. Really think, unless this game comes with something like that i just dont see a reason to Remaster it.
> 
> Will keep an eye on it, i do wonder if they will actually do a PROPER remake, making it voice acted with proper 3d back drops and such. If they just buff up the graphics and that is it, meh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for me i started playing on atari and then NES but MY first console ( after i was on my own ) was PS and my first game FFVII one of the reasons i love it like i do, but also due to the love shown FFVII is one of the many reasons i think a remake was not made. they have not made one in so long ~!
> 
> my hope - little to no change to story line, - complete making the game, there was several things that were supposed to be in the original story that were cut due to budget and time constraint
Click to expand...


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that is awesome !~
> 
> and for those that didn't hear


I do like 7 I spent a lot of time playing when i was younger but it is not my favorite FF. I'd love to see a full 3d remake but the most important part is i want an identical battle system, i want the same dialog, i want everything the same just a full 3d world at 1080p.... but i have a feeling what we will get is an advent styled or crysis core like gameplay in a toned down world. I mean when was the last time we saw a true "World Map" in an rpg game not since 9... The world map in 10 doesn't really count, 12 didn't have one, 13 neither ???

I guess the traditional world map is out dated quite a bit but its still a segment of the JRPG genre that is fantastic and can never me replaced.


----------



## Mega Man

i am going to quote this in the ps4 thread, thanks that is AWESOME ill show you why in a sec

and i think we will get it, they did not change the battle system in any of the others ( 2 3 4 5 6 now iirc )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> please no to 1-4
> 
> just leave it as is
> 
> esp to any form of combat changes :/
> 
> i want random battles not planned
> 
> i hate the new crappy rpgs
> 
> to upgrade i want to buy new equip !~ that is it
> 
> did you forget the materia system?
> 
> the materia is the "upgrade" system, if you add in one the materia becomes useless
> 
> upgrade the graphics, finish the game as was planned...... NOTHING else dont indana jones 4 us .... han shot first !~
> 
> 
> 
> They will NOT leave it as it is. Anyone that thinks that is going to be disappointed. The combat system is VERY boring, VERY easy. Its barely got any challenge. The Materia system is flawed and easy to abuse. The story i think will be changed here and there. The gameplay HAS to be improved and changed. It hasnt aged well at all.
> 
> The combat system will see changes. How much it is changed i dont know. I honestly seeing it becoming something more like FF10/10-2 if they are sticking with the turn based system. Graphics and effects will obviously be improved but the basic design of the combat. Hit. Wait. Hit. Wait will get changed. It NEEDS to be more like FF10 which is a great system, more action based.
> 
> By number 3 i assume you havent played Type Zero. In that game it DOES have random battles but it also has monsters on the world map, these monsters are HUGELY powerful. They are SO much beyond the strength of say the Weapons in FF7, at the levels you start seeing them they WILL kill you and will kill you easily. If you want to test yourself - you fight them because they are max level and deal insane damage (compared to your level when you first start seeing them) They would be kinda like Overcharged monster fights. Much bigger threat but big rewards. This could be done with FF7 remake. In that you beat them you get a lot of XP, Gil and rewarded with rare items/magic/materia for winning.
> 
> As i mentioned, The FF10 kind of system would be used to upgrade players, unlock new skills and such but Materia would be required. Like getting Fire Materia would be used to unlock an area on the grid with Fire magic, allowing you if you have the required items to learn how to use Fire, Fire 2 and Fire 3 this would mean that Materia would still hold its key role in both the game, story and character development but expand on the old system that was as i have said easily abused to make insanely broken combos.
> 
> The gameplay, the combat is HAS to be changed. Improved and upgraded. They havent aged very well at all. The Materia system WILL be changed. Some of the insanely broken combos you could pull off i hope will be removed. Make the combat more of a challenge. More active. I'd love to see the summons controllable as well as it was SO much fun in FF10.
Click to expand...

you can follow that conversation, but thanks you helped prove to him some people like old way rpgs


----------



## neurotix

Agreed, Mega, if you want my thoughts read the siliconera news thread. I never get tired of turn based combat, I don't mind random battles. I like to grind. This is why jRPGs are my favorite genre. Its why I was great at MMOs. It's why I loved DQIX on DS and Bravely Default. Those two games prove that classic gameplay can be profitable and review well.

I too have fears they will ruin the game by dumbing it down into something like Crisis Core, or slap a FF7 skin on the FF15 engine. If they do this, I won't be buying or playing it. I will expect nothing less than a 100% identical FF7 experience, only with better graphics.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Agreed, Mega, if you want my thoughts read the siliconera news thread. I never get tired of turn based combat, I don't mind random battles. I like to grind. This is why jRPGs are my favorite genre. Its why I was great at MMOs. It's why I loved DQIX on DS and Bravely Default. Those two games prove that classic gameplay can be profitable and review well.
> 
> I too have fears they will ruin the game by dumbing it down into something like Crisis Core, or slap a FF7 skin on the FF15 engine. If they do this, I won't be buying or playing it. I will expect nothing less than a 100% identical FF7 experience, only with better graphics.


Yes is it too much to ask for them to do that to FF6 as well????? It would be beautiful.

I remember in the past their reasoning was because they do not have the resources to build a 3d world that large... Imagine all the different places and dungeons in ff6!!! All the towns all the characters it would take a good deal of time but, I know if 7 sells they will consider more remakes and to be honest I'd rather see some sort of reboot to the series then more numbers.

I want to see a game called Final Fantasy with an epic story, 8-10 playable characters, mind blowing graphics, Magic, Ultimate weapons, massive end game bosses.... All of that would be great to see and one day it will happen. Untill then everybody wants a fast paced action game with real time combat and 20 hour story... If its got the final fantasy name on it I'll play it but its not a "Final Fantasy"


----------



## Mega Man

Please share both in the ps4 thread. Please


----------



## kill

Recently I have been taking my time and going back to some old ones.
Been playing FFIX and X lately. I like how the story is in X


----------



## Mega Man

10 is one of my fav of all time as well


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> Yes is it too much to ask for them to do that to FF6 as well????? It would be beautiful.
> 
> I remember in the past their reasoning was because they do not have the resources to build a 3d world that large... Imagine all the different places and dungeons in ff6!!! All the towns all the characters it would take a good deal of time but, I know if 7 sells they will consider more remakes and to be honest I'd rather see some sort of reboot to the series then more numbers.
> 
> I want to see a game called Final Fantasy with an epic story, 8-10 playable characters, mind blowing graphics, Magic, Ultimate weapons, massive end game bosses.... All of that would be great to see and one day it will happen. Untill then everybody wants a fast paced action game with real time combat and 20 hour story... If its got the final fantasy name on it I'll play it but its not a "Final Fantasy"


You, good sir, win a brownie point from me. For what it's effing worth.









This, because, what you said in those paragraphs is exactly what I've been dying to see from Square since like, 2002.

I even often mention a full FF6 remake, complete with the ghostly art style and world, art design by my favorite artist (Yo****aka Amano), in full HD next gen graphics, when talking about the series with my younger brother, who is also an avid fan. We both really want to see either FF4-FF6 remakes, or something in a similar style. Turn based, medieval, with airships, maybe even airship battles like Skies of Arcadia for Dreamcast. I mean, WHY are they trying to make FF15 an offline MMO style, Xenoblade ripoff? If they'd just go back to their roots, get Amano onboard, used a turn based combat system (It CAN be fast paced and challenging, crank the speed up to the max in ATB and set it to Active instead of Wait), they could make a really fantastic game. Something that would show today's kids what Final Fantasy really is, and what it was, and what it could be.

Tetsuya Nomura's designs are okay, and I suppose if any FF NEEDS to be remade for younger player it's 7. But seriously, what I *personally* really really want is something more akin to FF1-FF6.

They showed that they can do it with the FF3 and FF4 remakes in 3D for DS. Now, put a huge AAA budget behind that and make it for the PS4 and Xbone.

Also, to the guy who said something about playing FF9: good on you. That one was excellent. I think it's better than 7, though with a weaker story and bad villain. (Kuja? REALLY? Even Exdeath was more threatening and he was generic as hell, and was really just a giant evil tree







) I really like the feature that lets you watch skits of what your other party members are doing when the team breaks up. I think 9 is also possibly the funniest Final Fantasy, at least in the first two discs. Quina is hilarious. Steiner is funny too.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> You, good sir, win a brownie point from me. For what it's effing worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, because, what you said in those paragraphs is exactly what I've been dying to see from Square since like, 2002.
> 
> I even often mention a full FF6 remake, complete with the ghostly art style and world, art design by my favorite artist (Yo****aka Amano), in full HD next gen graphics, when talking about the series with my younger brother, who is also an avid fan. We both really want to see either FF4-FF6 remakes, or something in a similar style. Turn based, medieval, with airships, maybe even airship battles like Skies of Arcadia for Dreamcast. I mean, WHY are they trying to make FF15 an offline MMO style, Xenoblade ripoff? If they'd just go back to their roots, get Amano onboard, used a turn based combat system (It CAN be fast paced and challenging, crank the speed up to the max in ATB and set it to Active instead of Wait), they could make a really fantastic game. Something that would show today's kids what Final Fantasy really is, and what it was, and what it could be.
> 
> Tetsuya Nomura's designs are okay, and I suppose if any FF NEEDS to be remade for younger player it's 7. But seriously, what I *personally* really really want is something more akin to FF1-FF6.
> 
> They showed that they can do it with the FF3 and FF4 remakes in 3D for DS. Now, put a huge AAA budget behind that and make it for the PS4 and Xbone.
> 
> Also, to the guy who said something about playing FF9: good on you. That one was excellent. I think it's better than 7, though with a weaker story and bad villain. (Kuja? REALLY? Even Exdeath was more threatening and he was generic as hell, and was really just a giant evil tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I really like the feature that lets you watch skits of what your other party members are doing when the team breaks up. I think 9 is also possibly the funniest Final Fantasy, at least in the first two discs. Quina is hilarious. Steiner is funny too.


I can dream all day about what a full FF6 remake will look like...... I can dream all day........


----------



## Wolfeshaman

How has everyone been?

Check this out pretty cool.


----------



## axipher

Hey everyone,

Didn't know we had a club going for Final Fantasy. I'm currently in the process of replaying through Final Fantasy IX on PS2 and Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles on GameCube. So many good memories on both those games, they just have that story telling that a lot of new games today don't have.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> Didn't know we had a club going for Final Fantasy. I'm currently in the process of replaying through Final Fantasy IX on PS2 and Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles on GameCube. So many good memories on both those games, they just have that story telling that a lot of new games today don't have.


Awesome to see people still finding this. Yeah we've been here awhile now. We started out when clubs were still allowed to have the unofficial tag and needed to be approved.

But either way welcome to the thread!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> Didn't know we had a club going for Final Fantasy. I'm currently in the process of replaying through Final Fantasy IX on PS2 and Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles on GameCube. So many good memories on both those games, they just have that story telling that a lot of new games today don't have.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome to see people still finding this. Yeah we've been here awhile now. We started out when clubs were still allowed to have the unofficial tag and needed to be approved.
> 
> But either way welcome to the thread!
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm looking forward to the new FF games, I haven't had a chance to play them, but I figure once I finish IX and CC, I can play through X again then move to the new ones.


----------



## neurotix

I'll stick with remakes on my PSP of my precious FF 1-6... just not the same today


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I'll stick with remakes on my PSP of my precious FF 1-6... just not the same today


the psp might be the greatest RPG handheld ever made

All the star oceans, tactics ogre, FF tactics and all the FF games 1-9 with PS roms


----------



## neurotix

Yep. DS is probably a close second or maybe even first. Tons of great RPGs on DS.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Yep. DS is probably a close second or maybe even first. Tons of great RPGs on DS.


Gameboy advance actually is probably a little better than PSP and since DS can play advance games then maybe DS is the best

But I loved being the first kid in highschool with a PSP


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> Gameboy advance actually is probably a little better than PSP and since DS can play advance games then maybe DS is the best
> 
> But I loved being the first kid in highschool with a PSP


I loved my PSP 1000. Loved how it easy it was to hack and I had all my emulators on it and was able to play games off memory stick. Those were good times.


----------



## LBear

Didnt know there was FF club here. I own every FF game/collectors edition that came out. I use to collect the figures a long time ago. Still have the FF7 statues and the FF8 & X/X-2 figure's.


----------



## neurotix

I have a Seifer Extra Soldier figure from FF8 but the box isn't in the best shape.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> I loved my PSP 1000. Loved how it easy it was to hack and I had all my emulators on it and was able to play games off memory stick. Those were good times.


I've moved a couple times and just recently lost my charger. I think you can buy a new one off ebay for like 5-10 bucks. I'll cry the day my psp fails and i have to buy a new one.


----------



## neurotix

I've got a PSP Go with the original box, the official carrying case with box, and a 16GB Micro M2 card for it (for 32GB storage total). I even put a custom decal on it.

I really love the games on it but I especially love the emulators, the CPS1 and CPS2 and Neo Geo arcade emulators are great. I even have a Cave FBA emulator and can play shmups like Dodonpachi Daioujou and Espgaluda.









I also have a fat PSP-1000 with a 16GB stick in it.

I'm really into PSP modding, and CFW, and have been for years. I'd like to get a PSP slim 3000 at some point. The Go is cool but unfortunately the screen is tiny. (It's really crisp though.)


----------



## TheReciever

REVIVAL!

Has anyone played the new expansion for FF14?


----------



## TwilightRavens

TheReciever said:


> REVIVAL!
> 
> Has anyone played the new expansion for FF14?


Yes, yes I have played Stormblood, and I can’t wait for Shadowbringers, I just hope they don’t nerf Summoner anymore than they already have . Oh an OG player since the 1.0 disaster.

Side note, my favorites are: 
Final Fantasy XII 
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy XIII
Final Fantasy V
Final Fantasy IX 
Final Fantasy X-2 (don’t judge)
Final Fantasy XIV: All current expansions, unless Shadowbringers ends up being terrible.
Does Dissidia count? If so Dissidia Final Fantasy 012 Duodecim

Least favorite are:
Final Fantasy VIII
anything to do with Final Fantasy VIII because Squall is a crybaby
Did I mention Final Fantasy VIII?

Never played:
Final Fantasy XI (or any of the expansions)
Final Fantasy IV (even though I own thd PSP version)
The new Dissidia (I really freaking want to but only when the PC release happens)


----------



## neurotix

TwilightRavens said:


> Yes, yes I have played Stormblood, and I can’t wait for Shadowbringers, I just hope they don’t nerf Summoner anymore than they already have . Oh an OG player since the 1.0 disaster.
> 
> Side note, my favorites are:
> Final Fantasy XII
> Final Fantasy VII
> Final Fantasy XIII
> Final Fantasy V
> Final Fantasy IX
> Final Fantasy X-2 (don’t judge)
> Final Fantasy XIV: All current expansions, unless Shadowbringers ends up being terrible.
> Does Dissidia count? If so Dissidia Final Fantasy 012 Duodecim
> 
> Least favorite are:
> Final Fantasy VIII
> anything to do with Final Fantasy VIII because Squall is a crybaby
> Did I mention Final Fantasy VIII?
> 
> Never played:
> Final Fantasy XI (or any of the expansions)
> Final Fantasy IV (even though I own thd PSP version)
> The new Dissidia (I really freaking want to but only when the PC release happens)



Hey, it's you again.

My list would probably be mostly the opposite of this, but unfortunately I am one of those types where every FF past IX, I have intensely disliked (well, to be fair, I played 15 hours of XII and it was the best of the bunch). FFV is actually one of the weaker of the the 16-bit games (and original 9 games), but is still pretty good and saved by the battle/job system. FFIX is absolutely fantastic. I would totally agree on FFVIII, although I have finished it numerous times. The only FF game that is worse is FFII (especially the original Famicom release, the remakes are a little better.)

I was simply going to nudge you to play FFIV as it is my favorite game of all time and my favorite Final Fantasy, though FFVI was the high point of the series and the best overall imo. I would suggest the original SNES/Super Famicom FF4 with a translation patch, but I have cleared every remake and the PSP version is solid (don't bother with Interlude or The After Years, the other two on the same compilation. They are widely reviled.) I first played FFIV in it's original North American release in 1992 and was an FF fan until the PS2 era, and have since moved on to games from other developers.

FFIV is quite similar to FFIX in atmosphere and characters (though mostly serious and nowhere near as humorous). The battle system is balanced similarly, though it is more difficult at points. The only real difference in the combat system is that characters gain magic simply by leveling up, are summons are found how they are in FF5 (e.g. defeat the summoned monster in battle to gain it's spell). Character classes are locked as in FFIX and cannot be customized. (The pro to this is that it really makes each party member feel more valuable and unique, especially when they leave or return to the team). Obviously, it does not have the "gem" system with learning abilities from equipment that FFIX does. Keep in mind it was the fourth game and released in 1991 in Japan.

FFIV is simplistic nowadays but has a lot of content, good sidequests, and an excellent story. It is also decently challenging which is something that is sorely lacking in most of the games that have come since. I think the atmosphere, story and characters, and world design are what really set it apart and make it my favorite.

(Not trying to start a flame war here if anyone is still interested in this thread and I have no intention of trashing newer FF games, but it's hard being a fan of a franchise for 27 years only to have it turn into something you just don't like. I don't think it can be denied by anyone that the games now are nothing like they were back then.)


----------



## TwilightRavens

neurotix said:


> Hey, it's you again.
> 
> My list would probably be mostly the opposite of this, but unfortunately I am one of those types where every FF past IX, I have intensely disliked (well, to be fair, I played 15 hours of XII and it was the best of the bunch). FFV is actually one of the weaker of the the 16-bit games (and original 9 games), but is still pretty good and saved by the battle/job system. FFIX is absolutely fantastic. I would totally agree on FFVIII, although I have finished it numerous times. The only FF game that is worse is FFII (especially the original Famicom release, the remakes are a little better.)
> 
> I was simply going to nudge you to play FFIV as it is my favorite game of all time and my favorite Final Fantasy, though FFVI was the high point of the series and the best overall imo. I would suggest the original SNES/Super Famicom FF4 with a translation patch, but I have cleared every remake and the PSP version is solid (don't bother with Interlude or The After Years, the other two on the same compilation. They are widely reviled.) I first played FFIV in it's original North American release in 1992 and was an FF fan until the PS2 era, and have since moved on to games from other developers.
> 
> FFIV is quite similar to FFIX in atmosphere and characters (though mostly serious and nowhere near as humorous). The battle system is balanced similarly, though it is more difficult at points. The only real difference in the combat system is that characters gain magic simply by leveling up, are summons are found how they are in FF5 (e.g. defeat the summoned monster in battle to gain it's spell). Character classes are locked as in FF5 and cannot be customized. (The pro to this is that it really makes each party member feel more valuable and unique, especially when they leave or return to the team). Obviously, it does not have the "gem" system with learning abilities from equipment that FFIX does. Keep in mind it was the fourth game and released in 1991 in Japan.
> 
> FFIV is simplistic nowadays but has a lot of content, good sidequests, and an excellent story. It is also decently challenging which is something that is sorely lacking in most of the games that have come since. I think the atmosphere, story and characters, and world design are what really set it apart and make it my favorite.
> 
> (Not trying to start a flame war here if anyone is still interested in this thread and I have no intention of trashing newer FF games, but it's hard being a fan of a franchise for 27 years only to have it turn into something you just don't like. I don't think it can be denied by anyone that the games now are nothing like they were back then.)


Honestly you are kinda right on the ones newer than IX, but I like XII because it was a whole different approach and the gambit system allowed alot more fluidity in battle. XIII I really liked the story and the characters but was never a huge fan of the combat but I liked it. IX omg yes easily top five. Btw none of those were in any particular order in the list. VI I liked but idk just I liked V just a bit more don’t really have a reason why.

And yeah I know you aren’t trying to pick a fight, everyone has their own opinions and I respect that, more people in this world need to lol.


----------



## neurotix

TwilightRavens said:


> Honestly you are kinda right on the ones newer than IX, but I like XII because it was a whole different approach and the gambit system allowed alot more fluidity in battle. XIII I really liked the story and the characters but was never a huge fan of the combat but I liked it. IX omg yes easily top five. Btw none of those were in any particular order in the list. VI I liked but idk just I liked V just a bit more don’t really have a reason why.
> 
> And yeah I know you aren’t trying to pick a fight, everyone has their own opinions and I respect that, more people in this world need to lol.


I wasn't really posting the flame warning for you but for anyone else who reads this. Very long time fans of the series that were huge fans during the Squaresoft days and before FFVII are few and far between and from what I've seen on other forums (reddit, gamefaqs) not liked very much. The old man fans lol. 

I should give FFXII another chance, unfortunately for me the Gambit system was actually a downside and made the game feel kind of pointless (I'm sure you've heard the "with proper Gambits the game just plays itself" argument and that's what I'm saying). The story and characters (well, except Vaan) seemed good. I have FFXV for PC and should probably try it because at least it looks better than FFXIII. What turned me off though is how the large areas look very similar to another series I love, Xenoblade, with big open areas and dinosaur-esque monsters. That is, it just looked totally ripped off to me.

Liking V more than VI is something I don't think I've ever heard but I can understand why as I like IV more than VI. I like all of the SNES/16-bit Final Fantasy games and have spent many thousands of hours on the trio. FFV has excellent music, gameplay and world design and is also probably the toughest of the 16-bit games, many nasty boss battles and some quite early (the last crystal in the first world where you fly your airship to an ancient floating fortress and have to take out 4 turrets then a boss- that boss is hell, but if you have Lvl 5. Death it works on him.) I think VI is the best overall and the reason people like it so much is the iconic music, the depth of the game, the story, and that it has the most fleshed out characters (well, ten of them or so anyway).

I think you would really like FFIV if you liked FFV a lot. The feel is similar- at least, the gameplay and battles are more similar between FFIV and FFV than between FFV and FFVI.


----------



## TwilightRavens

neurotix said:


> I wasn't really posting the flame warning for you but for anyone else who reads this. Very long time fans of the series that were huge fans during the Squaresoft days and before FFVII are few and far between and from what I've seen on other forums (reddit, gamefaqs) not liked very much. The old man fans lol.
> 
> I should give FFXII another chance, unfortunately for me the Gambit system was actually a downside and made the game feel kind of pointless (I'm sure you've heard the "with proper Gambits the game just plays itself" argument and that's what I'm saying). The story and characters (well, except Vaan) seemed good. I have FFXV for PC and should probably try it because at least it looks better than FFXIII. What turned me off though is how the large areas look very similar to another series I love, Xenoblade, with big open areas and dinosaur-esque monsters. That is, it just looked totally ripped off to me.
> 
> Liking V more than VI is something I don't think I've ever heard but I can understand why as I like IV more than VI. I like all of the SNES/16-bit Final Fantasy games and have spent many thousands of hours on the trio. FFV has excellent music, gameplay and world design and is also probably the toughest of the 16-bit games, many nasty boss battles and some quite early (the last crystal in the first world where you fly your airship to an ancient floating fortress and have to take out 4 turrets then a boss- that boss is hell, but if you have Lvl 5. Death it works on him.) I think VI is the best overall and the reason people like it so much is the iconic music, the depth of the game, the story, and that it has the most fleshed out characters (well, ten of them or so anyway).
> 
> I think you would really like FFIV if you liked FFV a lot. The feel is similar- at least, the gameplay and battles are more similar between FFIV and FFV than between FFV and FFVI.


Yeah I probably will give IV a shot one of these days. And for XII you technically don’t have to use the gambit system, but i use it on the two other party members that I don’t specifically control. The best one is Self > Decoy that way you have a tank though if you do use that its best to have anyone but Basch as it will fail more often because his magic really sucks. If you do give it a shot I highly recommend The Zodiac Age remaster, it adds the job system from the International Zodiac Job version and just makes the game feel better.


----------



## neurotix

TwilightRavens said:


> Yeah I probably will give IV a shot one of these days. And for XII you technically don’t have to use the gambit system, but i use it on the two other party members that I don’t specifically control. The best one is Self > Decoy that way you have a tank though if you do use that its best to have anyone but Basch as it will fail more often because his magic really sucks. If you do give it a shot I highly recommend The Zodiac Age remaster, it adds the job system from the International Zodiac Job version and just makes the game feel better.


This is actually what I tried when I played it around 2011! I played it on PS2 with a patch. I actually didn't care for it and felt it was too limiting, but I've never even played/finished the original release with the full license grids, so if I do ever play it I will probably stick with the original release.


----------



## TwilightRavens

neurotix said:


> This is actually what I tried when I played it around 2011! I played it on PS2 with a patch. I actually didn't care for it and felt it was too limiting, but I've never even played/finished the original release with the full license grids, so if I do ever play it I will probably stick with the original release.


Yeah the OG version of the game is fun too, pretty much as much flexibility as you want. Though the remaster has uncapped damage so you can deal more than the previous 9999 max. But yeah you may like it better than the remaster.


----------



## neurotix

It was mostly about the classes I chose (I don't even remember but it was probably a tank type, a healer, and a nuker) and lack of access to weapons/gear I needed. I kept getting things I couldn't use.

That wouldn't be a problem in the original release.


----------

